# wheel weight thread



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*thank you parisifal at super wheel weight guide*

Acura Integra GS 92 Cast 14x5.5 15.5 
Acura Integra GS-R 94-95 Cast 15x6 16.0 
Acura Integra GS-R 96 Cast 15x6 15.5 
Acura Integra GS-R 97 (00+ LS) Cast 15x6 15.0 
Acura Integra GS-R 98-01 Cast 15x6 16.3 
Acura Integra Type-R (JDM 4-bolt) Cast 15x6 12.3 
Acura Integra Type-R (JDM 4-bolt) Cast 16x7 17.0 
Acura Integra Type-R (US model) Cast 15x6 15.6 
Acura NSX Forged 15x6.5 15.2 
Acura NSX Forged 16x7 16.8 
Acura NSX Forged 17x8.5 20.9 
Alfa Romeo Cast Mg 13x5.5 9.0 
Alfa Romeo 156 Cast 16x6.5 21.7 
Alfa Romeo GTV Cast 17x7.5 25.3 
Audi A4 5-spoke Cast 16x7 20.0 
Audi A4 7-spoke Cast 16x7 20.6 
Audi A8 Forged 17x8 21.0 
Audi S4 Avus Cast 17x7.5 28.0 
Audi S8 Avus Cast 18x8 27.2 
Audi TT Cast 16x7 18.5 
Audi TT Forged 17x7.5 21.5 
BMW 320i Cast 13x6 10.8 
BMW 328is Cast 16x7 19.0 
BMW E30 M3 Cast 15x7 16.0 
BMW E34 M5 "Throwing Stars" Forged 17x8 19.5 
BMW E36 M3 Cast 17x7.5 22.3 
BMW E36 M3 LTW Forged 17x7.5 20.0 
BMW E39 M5 Forged 18x8 23.6 
BMW E39 M5 Forged 18x9.5 25.6 
BMW Parallels Forged 18x8 23.0 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 01 Forged 17x9.5 19.6 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 01 Forged 18x10.5 21.4 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 01 - CCW skeletal mod Forged 17x9.5 17.8 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 01 - CCW skeletal mod Forged 18x10.5 19.8 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 02 Cast/Spun 17x9.5 19.2 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 02 Cast/Spun 18x10.5 21.0 
Datsun 200SX 80-83 (16-spoke) Cast 14x5.5 15.0 
Datsun 200SX 80-83 (32-spoke) Cast 14x5.5 16.0 
Datsun 200SX 80-83 (disk) Cast 14x5.5 14.0 
Datsun 280Z 79-80 Cast 14x6 18.0 
Datsun 280ZX 81-83 Cast 14x6 13.0 
Datsun 280ZX Turbo 81 Cast 15x6 17.0 
Datsun 280ZX Turbo 82-83 Cast 15x6 14.0 
Datsun 810/Maxima 81-84 Cast 14x5.5 15.0 
Dodge Challenger 78-83 Cast 14x5.5 15.0 
Dodge Colt 88-90 Cast 14x5.5 13.0 
Dodge Conquest 84-86 Cast 14x6 15.0 
Dodge Conquest 84-85 (large vents) Cast 15x6.5 14.0 
Dodge Conquest 84-87 (all others) Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
Dodge Viper - 01 Cast 18x10 28.4 
Dodge Viper - 01 Cast 18x13 32.3 
Ford Mustang - Roush (made by Prime) Cast 17x8 26.5 
Ford Taurus SHO Cast 16x6.5 18.8 
Honda Civic EX/Si 92+ Cast 14x5 18.0 
Honda Civic HX 96-97 Cast 14x5.5 11.75 
Honda Integra Type R 97-01 Cast 15x6 15.6 
Honda Integra Type R JDM Cast 16x7 17.0 
Honda Prelude 97-99 Cast 16x6.5 19.0 
Honda Prelude 97-99 SH Cast 16x6.5 19.7 
Honda Prelude VTEC 93 Cast 15x6.5 22.5 
Honda Prelude VTEC/Si 95-96 Cast 15x6.5 17.0 
Honda S2000 Cast 16x6.5 17.5 
Honda S2000 Cast 16x7.5 18.6 
Honda S2000 JDM (BBS) Forged 16x6.5 13.3 
Honda S2000 JDM (BBS) Forged 16x7.5 14.3 
Infinity G20 91-97 Cast 14x6 15.0 
Infinity M30 90-92 Cast 15x6.5 17.0 
Isuzu Impulse, Stylus/Geo Storm 90-93 Cast 14x5.5 14.0 
Isuzu Impulse, Stylus/Geo Storm 90-93 Stamped Steel 14x5.5 16.0 
Isuzu Impulse, Stylus/Geo Storm 90-93 Cast 15x6 18.0 
Lexus ES300 97 Cast 15x6 18.0 
Mazda 323 7-spoke Cast 15x5.5 15.3 
Mazda 626 83-87 Cast 15x6 16.0 
Mazda 929 93-95 Cast 15x6 12.0 
Mazda Miata 01 Cast 16x6.5 15.5 
Mazda Miata 90-93 Cast 14x5.5 12.5 
Mazda Miata 90-97 Steel Stamped Steel 14x5.5 18.0 
Mazda Miata 92C/93LE (BBS) Forged 14x6 9.0 
Mazda Miata 94 M-Edition Cast 14x6 10.3 
Mazda Miata 94-97 (semi-hollow spokes) Cast 14x6 10.9 
Mazda Miata 94-97 (hollow spokes) Cast 14x6 11.8 
Mazda Miata 95 M-Edition (BBS) Forged 15x6 11.0 
Mazda Miata 96 M-Edition (Enkei) Cast 15x6 14.5 
Mazda Miata 97 M-Edition Cast 15x6 14.5 
Mazda Miata 99+ Cast 14x6 12.5 
Mazda Miata 99+ Cast 15x6 13.4 
Mazda Miata Spare Tire & Wheel (includes tire weight) Stamped Steel 14x4 21.6 
Mazda Miata UK Cast 15x6 15.0 
Mazda Millenia Cast 15x6 11.5 
Mazda RX7 84-85 Cast 14x5.5 13.0 
Mazda RX7 86-88 Cast 14x5.5 13.5 
Mazda RX7 FC3 Cast 16x8 16.0 
Mazda RX7 FC3 - PFD Cast (Brittle) 16x8 13.8 
Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 95 Cast 18x8.5 25.0 
Mitsubishi Galant 91 Cast 15x6 17.0 
Mitsubishi Galant 92 Cast 15x6 16.0 
Mitsubishi Galant 94-96 (5-spoke) Cast 15x6 15.0 
Mitsubishi Galant 96-97 (4-spoke) Cast 15x6 14.5 
Mitsubishi GSX 1997 Cast 17x6.5 25.0 
Nissan 200SX 84 Cast 14x5.5 15.0 
Nissan 200SX 84-87 Cast 15x6 19.0 
Nissan 200SX Turbo 85-86 Cast 15x6 19.0 
Nissan 240SX 89-90 Cast 15x6 16.0 
Nissan 240SX 91-94 Cast 15x6 18.0 
Nissan 240SX 95-96 Cast 15x6 15.0 
Nissan 300ZX 84-85 Cast 15x6.5 19.0 
Nissan 300ZX NA and TT front Cast 16x7.5 16.0 
Nissan Altima 93-97 Cast 15x6 17.0 
Nissan Maxima 85-86 Cast 15x6 20.0 
Nissan Maxima 87-88 Cast 15x6 17.0 
Nissan Maxima 95-99 GLE Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Nissan Maxima 95-99 SE Cast 16x6.5 19.6 
Nissan Stanza 90-92 Cast 14x6 15.0 
Porsche 911 Fuchs Forged 16x6 17.0 
Porsche 911 Fuchs Forged 16x7 18.0 
Porsche 911 Fuchs Forged 16x8 19.0 
Porsche 911 Fuchs Forged 16x9 20.0 
Porsche 914 6-cylinder 5-bolt (rare) Forged Mg 15x5.5 7.0 
Porsche 928CS Forged 16x8 19.0 
Porsche 944S2 Cast 16x7 18.7 
Porsche 944S2 Cast 16x8 22.0 
Porsche 944S2 Spare Tire & Wheel (includes tire weight) Stamped Steel 29.3 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 "Flat Dish" Forged 16x7 18.5 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 "Flat Dish" Forged 16x8 20.0 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 Fuchs Forged 16x7 18.0 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 Fuchs Forged 16x8 19.0 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 "Phone Dial" Cast 16x7 18.5 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 "Phone Dial" Cast 16x8 20.0 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 "Phone Dial" - Optional Cast Mg 16x8 16.1 
Porsche 944 Turbo/951 "Phone Dial" - Optional Cast Mg 16x9 16.5 
Porsche 944 Turbo S/951S Design 90 "Clubsport" Forged 16x7 18.5 
Porsche 944 Turbo S/951S Design 90 "Clubsport" Forged 16x9 20.0 
Porsche 968 Cast 17x7.5 20.0 
Porsche 968 Cast 17x9 23.0


_Modified by applecore at 6:46 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: wheel weight thread (applecore)*

Porsche 993 Cast 17x7.5 18.0 
Porsche 993 Cast 17x9 19.5 
Porsche 996 Cast 17x7 19.1 
Porsche 996 Cast 17x9 22.3 
Porsche 996 Cast 18x8 20.0 
Porsche 996 Cast 18x10 23.4 
Porsche Boxter Cast 17x7 20.3 
Porsche Boxter Cast 17x8.5 22.7 
Porsche Club Sports Cast 16x7 19.0 
Porsche Club Sports Cast 16x9 21.5 
Porsche Cup Cast 18x8 26.2 
Porsche Cup Cast 18x10 29.3 
Subaru Impreza MY98 Cast 16x7 17.0 
Subaru Impreza MY99 Cast 16x7 17.0 
Subaru Impreza MY00/01 Cast 16x7 16.5 
Subaru Impreza MY00/01 WRX Sti Forged 17x7.5 19.8 
Subaru Impreza MY02 WRX Cast 16x6.5 16.5 
Subaru Impreza MY02 WRX (BBS) Forged 17x7 16.0 
Subaru Legacy Stamped Steel 15x6 19.5 
Subaru Legacy GT-B (Japan) Forged 17x7 17.8 
Subaru Legacy (Enkei) Cast 15x6 16.0 
Subaru Legacy Outback(Topy) Cast 15x6 18.0 
Toyota Altezza (Lexus IS300) Z-Edition Cast 17x7 22.0 
Toyota Celica/Supra 82-84 Cast 14x5.5 14.5 
Toyota Celica GTS/Supra P 82-85 Cast 14x7 15.0 
Toyota Corolla 86-87 Cast 14x5.5 14.5 
Toyota MR2 Cast 15x6 14.5 
Toyota MR2 Cast 15x6.5 15.0 
Toyota MR-S Cast 15x6 14.6 
Toyota MR-S Cast 15x6.5 15.2 
Toyota Supra P 85 Cast 15x6 15.0 
Toyota Supra 86.5-89 Cast 16x8 23.0 
Toyota Van Cast 14x5.5 17.0 
Volkswagen Bravo Cast 17x7.5 22.5 
Volkswagen Cabriolet Cast 14x6 15.5 
Volkswagen Corrado SLC BBS Cast 15x6.5 18.5 
Volkswagen Siata Cast 17x7 21.0 
Volkswagen monte carlo 17x7 24lbs
562 Fuel Cast 17x7 26.5 
562 Kabuki Cast 17x7 27.0 
5Zigen 5ZR Copse Cast/Spun 16x7 15.7 
5Zigen 5ZR Copse Cast/Spun 17x7 23.0 
5Zigen 5ZR Copse Cast/Spun 17x7.5 23.5 
5Zigen Becket FN-01R Forged 15x7 10.6 
5Zigen Becket FN-01R Forged 16x7 11.7 
5Zigen Becket FN-01R Forged 17x8 14.6 
5Zigen DIV.3 Cast 15x6.5 12.6 
5Zigen Fireball Cast 17x7 18.0 
5Zigen Fireball Typhoon Cast 17x7.5 21.5 
5Zigen Fireball Typhoon Cast 17x8 22.0 
5Zigen Fireball Typhoon Cast 17x9 22.5 
5Zigen Heidfeld Cast/Spun 17x7.5 24.3 
5Zigen Imperio M05 Cast 17x7 19.0 
5Zigen Imperio S08 Cast 16x7 19.8 
5Zigen Imperio S08 Cast 17x7 20.5 
5Zigen N1R-SP08 Cast 15x6.5 14.1 
5Zigen N1R-SP08 Cast 17x7 17.5 
ABT Sportsline A-10 Cast 18x8 24.0 
ABT Sportsline A-16 Cast 17x8 24.8 
ABT Sportsline A-23 Cast 17x7.5 22.5 
ABT Sportsline New Classic Cast 18x8 26.0 
ABT Sportsline V1 Cast 17x7.5 21.3 
Ace A109 (Formula) Cast 17x7 25.0 
Ace A131 (Lola) Cast 17x7 23.5 
Ace A134 (Turbo) Cast 17x7 20.5 
Ace A137 (Flame) Cast 18x8.5 31.5 
Ace A151 (Spade) Cast 18x7.5 23.0 
Ace A157 (Monaco) Cast 19x8 27.3 
Ace A164 (Desire) Cast 18x8.5 26.5 
Ace Desire Cast 18x8.5 27.3 
Adler Racing AR05A Cast 16x7 15.7 
Adler Racing AR08 Cast 16x7 15.7 
ADR 39 (Intercrew) Cast 17x7 20.3 
ADR 42 (M-Classic) Cast 20x8.5 29.8 
ADR 43 (X-Factor) Cast 19x8 27.8 
ADR Cobra Cast 17x9 26.0 
ADR DTM Cast 16x7 19.0 
ADR Hypertek Cast 17x7 19.0 
ADR Kasai Cast 18x8 22.8 
ADR Lightning Cast 17x7 25.5 
ADR Reaction Cast 18x7.5 24.3 
ADR Revolution Cast 17x7 20.5 
ADR RS2000 Cast 17x7 21.0 
ADR RS2000 Cast 18x8 23.0 
Advan Model 5 Cast 18x8 19.8 
Advan Model 7 Cast 19x9 27.0 
Advan Racing RA3-DT Cast 17x9.5 18.5 
Advan Racing RA3-DT Cast 18x10 20.5 
Advan Racing RC Rally Cast 17x7 18.5 
Advan Racing RG Cast 14x6 8.9 
Advan Racing RG Cast 14x6.5 9.9 
Advan Racing RG Cast 15x6.5 10.5 
Advan Racing RG Cast 15x7 11.4 
Advan Racing RG Cast 15x7.5 12.1 
Advan Racing RG Cast 15x8 12.6 
Advan Racing RG Cast 16x7 12.7 
Advan Racing RG Cast 16x7.5 13.4 
Advan Racing RG Cast 16x8 13.8 
Advan Racing RG Cast 17x7.5 15.2 
Advan Racing RG Cast 17x8.5 16.5 
Advan Racing RG Cast 17x9.5 17.9 
Advan Racing RG Cast 18x9 19.0 
Advan Racing TC Cast 18x7.5 19.8 
Advan Siena Generation II Cast 18x10 25.0 
Advan Super Advan Generation II Cast 18x9.5 25.5 
Advan Super Advan Racing SA3R Cast 17x8 23.5 
Advanti Racing 976 Cast 17x7 21.8 
Advanti Racing Battle Z Cast 17x7 22.0 
Advanti Racing Jazz Cast 16x7 18.5 
Advanti Racing Lightening Cast 17x7 23.5 
Advanti Racing Tuner 6 Cast 17x7 18.0 
Aerospeed RS-12 Cast 17x7 23.5 
Aerospeed RS-14 Cast 17x7 20.5 
Aerospeed RS-6 Cast 17x7 23.0 
AEZ Bimo Cast 18x8.5 26.8 
AEZ Paron Cast 18x8.5 27.4 
AEZ Radon Cast 16x7.5 19.0 
AEZ Simas X Cast 18x8.5 30.5 
AFX Ambush 750 Cast 20x8.5 33.0 
AFX Wedge Cast 17x7.5 27.5 
AK 209 Siege Cast 17x7.5 21.0 
Alba 530 Cast 18x7.5 27.3 
Alba 707 (Bertha) Cast 18x7.5 33.0 
Alba 804 (Delta) Cast 18x8.5 33.3 
Alba 907(Blaze) Cast 20x8.5 31.5 
Alba Helix Cast 17x7.5 26.5 
Alba R-510 Cast 17x7.5 22.0 
Alba Wolverine Cast 17x7.5 27.0 
ALT 148 Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
ALT AT-186 Cast 17x7 24.0 
ALT AT-210 Cast 16x7 15.5 
ALT AT-213 Cast 17x7 19.0 
ALT Seven Cast 17x7 23.0 
ALT Slash Cast 17x7 22.3 
ALT X-phile Cast 17x7 20.8 
Altstadt IV Cast 18x8.5 24.5 
Altstadt Mesh Cast 18x8 27.5 
AMG Monoblock Cast 17x7.5 27.5 
AMG Monoblock Cast 17x8.5 28.0 
American Eagle 077 Cast 17x8 22.0 
American Eagle 135 Cast 17x7.5 20.0 
American Eagle 168 (Cobra) Cast 17x9 24.0 
American Racing AR-210 (Zurg) Cast 16x7 19.5 
American Racing AR-222 (Pinzetti) Cast 16x7 20.0 
American Racing AR-222 (Pinzetti) Cast 17x7 22.5 
American Racing AR-245 (Twisted Tuner) Cast 16x7 21.5 
American Racing AR-245 (Twisted Tuner) Cast 18x7 24.0 
American Racing AR-50 Cast 16x7 17.5 
American Racing AR-55 (Spyder) Cast 16x7 17.0 
American Racing Libre Cast 14x5.5 13.5 
Anterra Type 145 Cast 17x7 25.0 
Anterra Type 161 Cast 17x7 29.0 
Anterra Type 163 Cast 18x8 33.0 
Anterra Type 183 Cast 18x8 30.8 
Anterra Type 309 Cast 18x8 25.3 
Arbet III Cast 17x7 25.0 
Arbet V Cast 15x7 21.0 
Arelli Bling-Bling (Type 101) Cast 20x8.5 34.0 
Arelli Czar Cast 18x7.5 27.5 
Arelli DeLemma Cast 20x8.5 38.8 
Arelli Kaz'mir Cast 18x8.5 30.0 
Arelli Pulse Cast 17x7 24.0 
Arelli Q Cast 17x7 26.0 
Arelli Sensei Cast 20x8.5 33.8 
Arelli Tranz Cast 18x8.5 26.5 
Arelli Type 170 Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
ASA EM9 Cast 15x7 19.0 
ASA JS1 Cast 17x7 18.0 
ASA JS5 Cast 18x8 23.0 
ASA LS5 Cast 16x7 17.0 
AT Italia Alp Cast (soft) 18x8 27.0 
AT Italia Flash Cast (soft) 18x8 27.0 
AT Italia Riva Cast/Spun (soft) 17x8 26.0 
AT Italia Riva Cast/Spun (soft) 18x8 27.0 
AT Italia S5 Cast (soft) 17x7.5 26.0 
AT Italia S5 Cast (soft) 18x8 27.0 
ATA H10 Cast (soft) 17x7.5 28.5 
ATA H20 Cast (soft) 17x7.5 25.0 
ATA H20 Cast (soft) 18x8.5 30.3 
ATP 5 Razze Cast (soft) 16x7 23.3 
ATP Flashsports Cast (soft) 18x8 26.0 
ATP PT5 Cast (soft) 17x7.5 28.3 
_Modified by applecore at 11:50 AM 12-7-2007_


_Modified by applecore at 11:51 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: wheel weight thread (applecore)*

ATP Spa Cast (soft) 17x7 24.5 
ATP Spa Cast (soft) 17x8.5 25.8 
ATS Cetus Cast 18x8 26.5 
ATS Planet Cast 16x7 18.8 
ATS Planet Cast 18x8 25.0 
Autobahn International C2 Cup Cast 17x7.5 21.5 
Autobahn International Twisted Spoke Cast 18x9.5 31.5 
Axis Mach V Cast 16x7 20.0 
Axis Mach V Cast 18x7.5 26.0 
Axis Mesh Cast 16x7 20.0 
Axis Mesh Cast 17x7 22.5 
Axis Ne-O Cast 17x7 20.8 
Axis Ne-O Cast 19x8 26.3 
Axis Seven Cast 19x8 24.3 
Axis Speed Six Cast 19x8 26.0 
Axis Starz Cast 17x7 21.8 
Axis Touring Cup Cast 16x7 20.0 
Axis Touring Cup Cast 18x7 23.0 
Azev Type H Cast 18x8 27.5 
Azev Type LS Cast 18x8.5 32.0 
Azzur Matrix Cast 20x8.5 33.0 
BBS CH Cast 18x8 24.0 
BBS CH Cast 18x8.5 24.5 
BBS CH Cast 19x8.5 26.0 
BBS CH Cast 19x10 28.0 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 17x9 21.4 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 18x8 21.6 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 18x8.5 22.4 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 18x9.5 23.8 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 18x10 25.8 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 18x11 26.9 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 18x13 29.4 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 19x8.5 25.0 
BBS LM Forged/Spun 19x10 27.5 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 16x7 15.0 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 16x7.5 16.0 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 17x7 16.0 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 17x8 16.4 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 17x9 18.4 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 18x8 19.5 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 18x8.5 18.7 
BBS RC Cast (soft) 18x10 19.5 
BBS RCJ Forged 18x8 17.9 
BBS RCJ Forged 18x9 18.7 
BBS RG Cast 15x6.5 13.2 
BBS RG F1-Racing (Japan Only) Forged 15x6.5 9.9 
BBS RG F1-Racing (Japan Only) Forged 15x7 10.2 
BBS RG F1-Racing (Japan Only) Forged 16x7 12.6 
BBS RG-R Forged 17x7.5 17.0 
BBS RG-R Forged 18x8 17.2 
BBS RK Cast 15x7 14.2 
BBS RK Cast 16x7 15.3 
BBS RK Cast 16x8 15.9 
BBS RK Cast 17x7 16.2 
BBS RK Cast 17x8 16.5 
BBS RK Cast 18x7.5 18.2 
BBS RKII Cast 17x7.5 20.7 
BBS RKII Cast 17x8 21.5 
BBS RKII Cast 17x9 22.1 
BBS RKII Cast 18x8.5 23.0 
BBS RKII Cast 18x10 24.6 
BBS RM 2-Piece (VW GTi) Cast (very soft) 15x6.5 15.0 
BBS RMII Cast/Spun 17x8 24.0 
BBS RSII Forged/Forged 17x8 23.0 
BBS RSII Forged/Forged 18x8.5 24.0 
BBS RSII Forged/Forged 18x10 25.4 
BBS RSII Forged/Forged 20x9 27.4 
BBS RSII Forged/Forged 20x10 28.3 
BBS RTII Delta Cast/Spun 17x9.5 29.2 
BBS RTII Delta Cast/Spun 18x10 33.4 
BBS RV Cast 14x6 12.7 
BBS RV Cast 15x7 15.5 
BBS RV Cast 16x7 16.0 
BBS RV Cast 16x8 18.2 
BBS RV Cast 17x7.5 18.4 
BBS RV Cast 17x8 21.1 
BBS RWII Cast/Spun 17x7.5 22.6 
BBS RWII Cast/Spun 17x8 23.9 
BBS RWII Cast/Spun 18x8.5 25.3 
BBS RWII Cast/Spun 18x10 26.3 
BBS RX Cast 16x7 19.5 
BBS RX Cast 16x8 22.0 
BBS RX Cast 17x7.5 20.0 
BBS RX Cast 17x8 22.7 
BBS RX Cast 18x8 24.2 
BBS RX Cast 18x8.5 26.1 
BBS RXII Cast/Spun 17x7.5 21.2 
BBS RXII Cast/Spun 17x8 23.6 
BBS RXII Cast/Spun 18x8.5 26.3 
BBS SX Cast 18x8 25.0 
BBS VZ Cast 17x7.5 19.0 
Billit Specialties E1 Cast 17x7 23.3 
Black Racing Phantom Cast 15x6.5 14.3 
Blitz Technospeed Z1 Forged/Spun 18x10 25.8 
Blitz Technospeed Z1 Forged/Spun 19x10 28.5 
Blitz Technospeed Z1 Forged/Spun 19x9 25.8 
Blitz Type 01R Forged 16x7 16.8 
Blitz Type 02 Forged/Spun 15x7 13.0 
Blitz Type 03 Forged/Spun 18x8 22.5 
Blitz Type 03 Forged/Spun 18x9 26.8 
Bogart 13x5.5 15.3 
Borbet Type C Cast 15x7 16.5 
Borbet Type C Cast 17x7.5 24.0 
Borbet Type C2T (Porsche OE) Cast 17x7.5 22.0 
Borbet Type C2T (Porsche OE) Cast 17x9 23.5 
Borbet Type C2T Cast 17x7.5 28.0 
Borbet Type C2T Cast 17x9 30.0 
Borbet Type E Cast 17x7 21.0 
Borbet Type E Cast 17x8 23.6 
Borbet Type F Cast 16x7 19.0 
Borbet Type H Cast 15x7 21.0 
Borbet Type M Cast 16x7 23.0 
Borbet Type M Cast 17x8 27.5 
Borbet Type R Cast 17x8 20.5 
Borbet Type R Cast 18x8 23.0 
Borbet Type S Cast 17x7 21.0 
Borbet Type S Cast 18x8 22.5 
Borbet Type T Cast 14x6 14.2 
Borbet Type T Cast 16x7.5 21.0 
Borbet Type T Cast 17x7 22.5 
Borbet Type TD Cast 18x8 25.0 
Borbet Type VS Cast 18x8 23.0 
Breyton Inspiration Cast 17x7 23.5 
Breyton Magic Cast 18x8.5 28.0 
Breyton Softline Cast 17x8 24.0 
BSA Octopus Cast 16x7 19.5 
Budnik Grid Cast 17x7 21.5 
Budnik GT-5 Lite Cast 18x7 23.0 
Budnik Prism Cast 18x8 21.0 
CAM 1 (Challenge) Cast 16x7 18.0 
CAM 1 (Challenge) Cast 17x7 21.0 
CAM 2 (Trophy) Cast 16x7 16.5 
Carlsson Design 1/5 Cast 18x8.5 29.3 
Carlsson Design 1/6 EVO Cast 19x8.5 33.3 
Carlsson Design 2/5 Cast 18x8.5 33.0 
Carusi Type 62 Cast 17x7 28.0 
CCW (not hub or lug-centric) Forged/Spun 17x9.5 18.0 
CCW (not hub or lug-centric) Forged/Spun 17x10 18.6 
CCW (not hub or lug-centric) Forged/Spun 18x10 22.0 
CEC Type 139 Cast 17x7 25.0 
CEC Type 149 Cast 18x8 25.0 
CEC Type 169 Cast 18x8.5 33.0 
CEC Type 185 (Antera) Cast 17x7.5 27.0 
CEC Type 971 (Valbrem) Cast 16x7 23.0 
CEC Type 992 Cast 17x7.5 21.0 
CEC Type H (Azev) Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
Centerline Convo-Pro Forged 15x15 14.5 
Centerline RPM Forged 17x7 13.5 
Centerline RPM Forged 18x8.5 15.0 
Centerline Thruster 806 Cast 17x9.5 22.0 
Circlar GTA Cast 18x8.5 21.6 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 13x5.5 7.7 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 13x6 8.0 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 13x7 8.7 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 13x8 9.7 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 14x7 11.5 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 15x10 15.3 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 15x7 12.2 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 15x8 13.7 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 16x7 13.2 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 16x8 14.4 
Circle Racing Series 82 Spun 16x9.5 15.8 
Circle Racing Series 84 Spun 13x5.5 8.2 
Circle Racing Series 84 Spun 13x6 8.8 
Circle Racing Series 84 Spun 13x8 9.2 
Club Linea Special Cast 18x8 25.0 
Cobb Tuning CT-One Cast 17x7.5 22.0 
Compomotive ML Cast 13x5.5 13.2 
Compomotive ML Cast 13x6 13.6 
Compomotive ML Cast 13x7 14.3 
Compomotive ML Cast 13x8 14.5 
Compomotive ML Cast 13x9 14.7 
Compomotive ML Cast 13x10 15.4 
Compomotive ML Cast 14x6 13.6 
Compomotive ML Cast 15x5.5 16.5 
Compomotive ML Cast 15x6 18.0 
Compomotive ML Cast 15x7 20.9 
Compomotive ML Cast 15x8 22.0 
Compomotive MO Cast 14x5.5 15.0 
Compomotive MO Cast 14x6 15.0 
Compomotive MO Cast 15x6 17.2 
Compomotive MO Cast 15x7 18.7 
Compomotive MO Cast 15x8 18.9 
Compomotive MO Cast 16x5.5 16.5 
Compomotive MO Cast 16x6 16.9 
Compomotive MO Cast 16x6.5 17.4 
Compomotive MO Cast 16x7 19.6 
Compomotive MO Cast 16x7.5 21.8 
Compomotive MO Cast 16x8 20.9 
Compomotive MO Cast 17x7 21.3 
Compomotive MO Cast 17x7.5 22.4 
Compomotive MO Cast 17x8 24.0 
Compomotive MO Cast 18x8 26.4 
Compomotive PS Cast 17x10 20.5 
Compomotive TH Cast 13x5 11.2 
Compomotive TH Cast 13x5.5 11.4 
Compomotive TH Cast 14x5 12.8 
Compomotive TH Cast 14x5.5 15.0 
Compomotive TH Cast 14x6 15.6 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x5 16.1 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x5.5 16.3 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x6 16.6 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x6.5 17.8 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x7 18.3 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x7.5 19.1 
Compomotive TH Cast 15x8 20.0 
Compomotive TH Cast 16x5.5 20.0 
Compomotive TH Cast 16x6 20.5 
Compomotive TH Cast 16x7 20.9 
Compomotive TH Cast 16x7.5 20.5 
Compomotive TH Cast 16x8 20.9 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 15x5.5 18.1 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 15x6 16.9 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 15x6.5 17.9 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 15x7 18.1 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 16x6.5 18.1 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 17x7.5 21.2 
Compomotive TH2 Cast 18x8 24.1 
Concept Neeper Dagg Cast 20x8.5 33.0 
Concept Neeper Fly Cast 20x8.5 32.0 
Concept Neeper Haaz Cast 18x8.5 30.3 
Concept Neeper N170 Cast 20x8.5 30.3 
Concord Racing Cast 15x7 24.0 
Cromodora Ego Cast 16x7 22.0 
DAZZ Camus Cast 19x9.5 27.3 
DAZZ Matrix Cast 19x9.5 28.0 
Desmond Rega Master EVO Forged 15x6.5 8.6 
Desmond Rega Master EVO Forged 16x7 11.9 
Desmond Rega Master EVO Forged 16x8 12.9


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: wheel weight thread (applecore)*

Detata DT-105 Cast 17x8 26.0 
Detata DT-109 Cast 17x7.5 28.3 
Detata DT-111 Cast 17x7.5 24.0 
Diamond Racing Spun Steel 13x6 11.0 
Drive Mach 5 Cast 20x8.5 34.3 
Drive Zila Cast 20x8.5 42.5 
Dronell M-10 Forged 19x8.5 18.5 
Dronell TS-05 Cast 17x7 18.0 
Dronell Type II Cast 19x7.5 28.8 
DTM FS-01 Cast 15x6.5 14.8 
DTM FS-02 Cast 15x6.5 14.7 
DTM FS-02 Cast 17x7 21.0 
Ducatro Daytona Cast/Spun 15x6.5 14.5 
Duralight Cast 17x10 18.0 
Dymag Motorsport Cast Mg 15x6 10.8 
Dymag Motorsport Cast Mg 16x7 13.0 
Dymag Callaway Corvette Cast Mg 17x8 12.9 
Elite 726 Rockport Cast 16x7 20.0 
Elite Indis Cast 20x8.5 36.5 
EMPI 5-spoke Cast 15x5.5 20.0 
Enkei Bortex-MII Forged 17x7 16.1 
Enkei Bortex-MII Forged 17x8 16.8 
Enkei Bortex-MII Forged 17x9 17.9 
Enkei Bortex-MII Forged 18x7.5 18.1 
Enkei Bortex-MII Forged 18x8 18.5 
Enkei Bortex-MII Forged 18x9 20.0 
Enkei CDR9 Cast 16x7 19.8 
Enkei Etoria Cast 15x6 17.0 
Enkei EUM5 Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
Enkei EUM5 Cast 16x7 18.0 
Enkei Exocent Cast 19x9.5 31.0 
Enkei Gattling Cast 18x10 27.0 
Enkei GTV Cast 18x8 24.3 
Enkei Inazuma Cast 17x7 22.5 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 14x5 11.0 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 14x6 11.2 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 14x6.5 11.5 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 14x7 11.7 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 15x6 12.6 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 15x6.5 12.8 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 15x7 13.2 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 15x7.5 13.4 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 16x7 15.0 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 16x7.5 15.4 
Enkei J-Speed III Cast/Spun 16x8 16.1 
Enkei NP03 Cast 16x7 17.6 
Enkei NP03 Cast 18x7 19.3 
Enkei Phalenx Cast 19x10 29.8 
Enkei RF1 Cast 15x7 15.9 
Enkei RF1 Cast 16x7 16.5 
Enkei RMR Cast 17x7.5 20.0 
Enkei RP-F1 Cast 15x7 9.1 
Enkei RPO-1 Cast 15x7 14.3 
Enkei RPO-1 Cast 16x6.5 14.5 
Enkei RPO-1 Cast 16x7 15.7 
Enkei RPO-1 Cast 17x9 17.5 
Enkei RPO-1 Cast 18x9 21.5 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 15x5 10.1 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 15x7 12.3 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 16x7 14.6 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 16x8 16.5 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 17x7 15.2 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 17x7.5 15.7 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 17x8 16.1 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 17x9 17.4 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 18x7.5 18.1 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 18x8 18.7 
Enkei RPO-2 Cast 18x9 19.8 
Enkei RPO-5 Cast 17x7 20.0 
Enkei RPO-5 Cast 18x7 22.0 
Enkei RPO-7 Cast 18x7 24.5 
Enkei RS Evolution Cast 16x7 17.0 
Enkei RS Evolution Cast 17x7 19.4 
Enkei RS-5 Cast 15x6.5 15.4 
Enkei RS-5 Cast 16x7 17.6 
Enkei RS-5 Cast 17x7 19.8 
Enkei RS-5 Cast 18x7 21.6 
Enkei RS-6 Cast 15x6.5 17.3 
Enkei RS-6 Cast 17x7 20.3 
Enkei RSF-2 Cast 15x6.5 16.3 
Enkei RSF-2 Cast 16x7 18.0 
Enkei RTO-1 Cast 16x7 16.0 
Enkei SS6A Cast 15x6.5 15.8 
Enkei Suzuka Cast 17x7 21.5 
Enkei TBS1 Cast 16x7 18.3 
Enkei TBS1 Cast 17x7 20.0 
Enkei TBS11 Cast 17x7 22.0 
Enkei Zenkei Cast 17x7 26.0 
Enkei Zoku Cast 17x7 19.8 
Enzo Cup Cast 17x8 28.8 
Enzo M Cast 16x7.5 23.5 
Enzo V Cast 16x7 22.0 
Epic Laguna Cast 16x7.5 24.5 
Epic Series 73 (Aero) Cast 17x7 26.0 
Fast Wheels 13x5.5 14.0 
Fikse ARO Forged/Spun 17x10 18.9 
Fikse FM-10 Forged/Spun 17x10 18.5 
Fikse FM-10 Forged/Spun 18x8 20.8 
Fikse FM-10 Forged/Spun 18x9.5 20.9 
Fikse FM-5 Forged/Spun 17x8.5 17.5 
Fikse FM-5 Forged/Spun 17x10 18.5 
Fikse FM-5 Forged/Spun 17x8.5 16.0 
Fikse FM-5 Forged/Spun 18x8.5 18.0 
Fikse Mach 5 Forged/Spun 17x10 18.5 
Fittipaldi 500 SS Cast 17x7 23.3 
Fittipaldi 916 SP Cast 18x8 23.3 
Fittipaldi Argus Cast 20x8.5 31.0 
Fittipaldi AV3 Cast 17x8 27.0 
Fittipaldi Avus Cast 17x8 27.0 
Fittipaldi Polaris Cast 17x8 28.5 
Fittipaldi Tubolare Cast 18x8 33.0 
Fittipaldi Vela Cast 18x8 23.3 
FLIK LEX Cast 17x7 18.0 
FLIK LEX Cast 17x8 19.0 
FLIK LEX Cast 18x8 22.0 
Focal F10 Cast 18x7 26.3 
Focal F5 Cast 17x7 23.5 
Focal F5 Cast 18x7 25.0 
Focal G7 Cast 18x7 27.3 
Focal R3 Cast 18x7 26.3 
Focal SD5 Cast 18x7 26.0 
Fondmetal Tech 4 Cast 18x8 27.8 
Fondmetal Type 6700 Cast 16x7 22.2 
Fondmetal Type 9a Cast 17x7 24.6 
Forgeline LS Forged/Spun 17x8 19.5 
Forgeline LS Forged/Spun 17x9.5 18.5 
Forgeline RS Forged/Spun (weak) 16x8 17.2 
Forgeline RS Forged/Spun (weak) 17x9.5 18.5 
Forgeline RS Forged/Spun (weak) 18x9.5 22.5 
Formula F1 (TE-37 copy) Cast 15x6.5 13.5 
Formula F1 (TE-37 copy) Cast 16x7 15.5 
Formula F1 (TE-37 copy) Cast 17x7 18.5 
Formula F1 (TE-37 copy) Cast 18x7 19.5 
GAB Sports Cast 16x7 15.0 
GAB Sports Cast 16x8 16.3 
Giovanna Akita Cast 18x7.5 20.0 
Giovanna Anzio Cast 22x9.5 37.0 
Giovanna Barletta Cast 20x8.5 46.0 
Giovanna Berlin Cast 20x10 42.0 
Giovanna Boizano Cast 20x8.5 37.0 
Giovanna Chiba Cast 18x7.5 24.5 
Giovanna Kobe Cast 18x7.5 24.3 
Giovanna Kuji Cast 18x7.5 26.3 
Giovanna Kyoto Cast 18x7.5 25.0 
Giovanna Nagano Cast 18x7.5 23.0 
Giovanna Rio Cast 18x8.5 29.5 
Giovanna Suzu Cast 15x6.5 12.5 
Hamann Magnesium Forged 19x8.5 18.0 
Hart Sport Diablo Cast 17x10 21.0 
Hart Sport Mirage Cast 17x10 21.0 
Hart Sport Odyssey Cast 17x10 21.0 
Hartge Classic Cast 19x9.5 30.0 
Hartge Nova 3 Cast 18x8.5 25.0 
Hartge Nova 5 Cast 19x9.5 31.0 
Hokuto Racing Miyabi Cast 17x7 21.5 
HP Racing Avalanche Cast 17x7.5 23.0 
HP Racing Hurricane Cast 17x7 18.5 
HP Racing Lightning Cast 17x7 19.8 
HRE 445 Forged/Spun 18x10 25.8 
HRE 447 Forged/Spun 18x10 25.3 
HRE 504 Forged/Spun 18x7.5 16.5 
HRE 504 Forged/Spun 17x9.5 18.0 
HRE 504 Forged/Spun 17x11 19.5 
HRE 535 Forged/Spun 17x10 22.0 
HRE 540 Forged/Spun 17x8.5 23.0 
HRE 540 Forged/Spun 17x10 24.0 
HRE 540 Forged/Spun 18x10 26.0 
HRE 545 Forged/Spun 17x10 25.0 
HRE 545 Forged/Spun 18x10 27.0 
HRE 546 Forged/Spun 18x8.5 20.0 
HRE 546 Forged/Spun 20x9 27.0 
HRE 547 Forged/Spun 17x10 23.0 
HRE 547 Forged/Spun 18x10 25.0 
HRE 835 Forged/Spun 17x10 18.0 
IFG A5 Forged 17x8 18.5 
IFG A5 Forged 17x9 20.0 
Import Development Forged 19x8 19.5 
Import Development Forged 19x8.5 20.0 
Import Development Forged 19x10 21.0 
Impul NS-01R Forged 17x7.5 14.5 
InterMilano RG6 Cast 15x6.5 12.0 
InterMilano RG6 Cast 16x7 16.5 
J's Racing PR 6 Forged Mg 17x7.5 13.2 
J's Racing PR 6 Forged Mg 17x8.5 13.6 
Joustmeister Forged 17x7 13.0 
Katana Belajeo Cast 18x7.5 26.0 
Katana Berlini Cast 18x8 26.7 
Katana Concept Six Cast 18x7.5 24.0 
Katana Ducati Cast 18x7.5 25.0 
Keizer (racing only) Cast 13x8 7.8 
Kid's Racing Cast 14x6 9.7 
Kid's Racing Cast 15x6.5 10.6 
Kinesis K20 Forged/Spun 17x10 20.0 
Kinesis K20 Forged/Spun 17x9 19.5 
Kinesis K28 Forged/Spun 18x8.5 21.5 
Kinesis K28 Forged/Spun 18x9.5 22.5 
Kinesis K5 Forged/Spun 17x8.5 17.0 
Kinesis K5 Forged/Spun 17x10 18.0 
Kinesis K58 Forged/Spun 18x10 24.0 
Kinesis K58 Forged/Spun 18x8 23.0 
Kinesis Supercup Forged/Spun 17x10 22.0 
KMC Alf Cast 17x7 26.0 
KMC Gear Cast 17x7 24.5 
KMC Street Rebel Spyder Cast 17x7 21.0 
KMC Suicide 320 Cast 18x7 19.0 
KMC Tarantula Cast 17x7 23.5 
Konig Antarres Cast 13x6 15.5 
Konig Antarres Cast 16x7.5 21.0 
Konig Arrive Cast 20x8.5 36.3 
Konig Burner Cast 15x7 16.0 
Konig Burner Cast 16x7 17.2 
Konig Caffeine Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Konig Caffeine Cast 16x7 19.0 
Konig Caffeine Cast 17x7 19.9 
Konig Caffeine Cast 17x8 20.1 
Konig Caffeine Cast 18x7.5 21.9 
Konig Cobra Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
Konig Cobra Cast 16x7 19.5 
Konig Cobra Cast 17x7.5 22.0 
Konig Competition Cast 16x7 18.4 
Konig Diva Cast 13x5.5 12.5 
Konig Diva Cast 14x6 13.2 
Konig Diva Cast 15x6.5 15.8 
Konig Diva Cast 17x7.5 19.5 
Konig Diva Cast 18x7.5 22.0 
Konig Drift Cast 17x7 20.2 
Konig Drift Cast 18x8 22.0 
Konig DTM Cast 17x7.5 21.0 
Konig Elan Cast 16x7 18.0 
Konig Elan Cast 17x7 20.0 
Konig Elan Cast 18x8 21.0 
Konig Five-O Cast 16x8 19.2 
Konig Five-O Cast 17x8 20.1 
Konig Flatline Cast 15x6.5 17.9 
Konig Flatline Cast 16x7 19.8 
Konig Flatline Cast 17x7 21.1 
Konig Flatline Cast 18x7.5 22.6 
Konig Flight Cast 15x6.5 17.4 
Konig Flight Cast 16x7 18.4 
Konig Flight Cast 17x8 20.1 
Konig Flight Cast 17x9.5 27.3 
Konig Flight Cast 18x7.5 23.5 
Konig Flight Cast 18x8 24.9 
Konig GT-R Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
Konig GT-R Cast 16x7 17.5 
Konig GT-R Cast 17x7 19.5 
Konig Greenlight Cast 15x6.5 12.5 
Konig Helium Cast 15x6.5 11.5 
Konig Imagine Cast 17x7 20.7 
Konig Imagine Cast 18x7.5 23.8 
Konig Imagine Cast 18x8.5 25.2 
Konig Impact Cast 17x7.5 21.0 
Konig Kilo Cast 15x6.5 11.5 
Konig LiveWire Cast 17x7 24.9 
Konig LiveWire Cast 18x7.5 26.2 
Konig Monsoon Cast 15x6.5 16.4 
Konig Monsoon Cast 16x7 19.5 
Konig Monsoon Cast 17x7 21.0 
Konig Monsoon Cast 17x8 22.6 
Konig Monsoon Cast 17x9.5 24.0 
Konig Monsoon Cast 18x7.5 26.0 
Konig MP3 Cast 17x7.5 23.4 
Konig MP3 Cast 18x7.5 24.9 
Konig Nrn Cast 16x8 18.4 
Konig Nrn Cast 17x8 21.0 
Konig Octane Cast 16x7 19.1 
Konig Prowler Cast 16x7 24.0 
Konig Rated-R Cast 14x6 14.5 
Konig Rated-R Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Konig Rated-R Cast 16x7 17.5 
Konig Rated-R Cast 17x7 19.2 
Konig Rated-R Cast 18x7.5 21.5 
Konig Rhythym Cast 17x7 20.9 
Konig Rhythym Cast 18x7.5 22.5 
Konig Rush Cast 14x6 13.5 
Konig Rush Cast 15x6.5 17.7


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: thank you parisifal at super wheel weight guide (applecore)*

Konig Helium Cast 15x6.5 11.5 
Konig Imagine Cast 17x7 20.7 
Konig Imagine Cast 18x7.5 23.8 
Konig Imagine Cast 18x8.5 25.2 
Konig Impact Cast 17x7.5 21.0 
Konig Kilo Cast 15x6.5 11.5 
Konig LiveWire Cast 17x7 24.9 
Konig LiveWire Cast 18x7.5 26.2 
Konig Monsoon Cast 15x6.5 16.4 
Konig Monsoon Cast 16x7 19.5 
Konig Monsoon Cast 17x7 21.0 
Konig Monsoon Cast 17x8 22.6 
Konig Monsoon Cast 17x9.5 24.0 
Konig Monsoon Cast 18x7.5 26.0 
Konig MP3 Cast 17x7.5 23.4 
Konig MP3 Cast 18x7.5 24.9 
Konig Nrn Cast 16x8 18.4 
Konig Nrn Cast 17x8 21.0 
Konig Octane Cast 16x7 19.1 
Konig Prowler Cast 16x7 24.0 
Konig Rated-R Cast 14x6 14.5 
Konig Rated-R Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Konig Rated-R Cast 16x7 17.5 
Konig Rated-R Cast 17x7 19.2 
Konig Rated-R Cast 18x7.5 21.5 
Konig Rhythym Cast 17x7 20.9 
Konig Rhythym Cast 18x7.5 22.5 
Konig Rush Cast 14x6 13.5 
Konig Rush Cast 15x6.5 17.7 
Konig Rush Cast 16x7 19.0 
Konig Rush Cast 17x7.5 22.8 
Konig Rush Cast 18x7.5 24.9 
Konig Rush Cast 19x8 26.5 
Konig SubZero Cast 15x6.5 12.9 
Konig SubZero Cast 17x7.5 16.9 
Konig Tantrum Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Konig Tantrum Cast 16x7 17.9 
Konig Tantrum Cast 17x7 19.2 
Konig Tantrum Cast 17x8 22.9 
Konig Tantrum Cast 17x9 23.0 
Konig Tantrum Cast 18x7.5 23.2 
Konig Tantrum Cast 18x8 24.9 
Konig Tantrum Cast 18x9 25.3 
Konig Tantrum Cast 19x8 27.0 
Konig Temperr Cast 17x7.5 20.7 
Konig Temperr Cast 18x7.5 22.9 
Konig Tequila Cast 17x7 19.0 
Konig Toxxin Cast 17x7.5 18.6 
Konig Toxxin Cast 18x7.5 19.8 
Konig Traffik Cast 18x7.5 20.5 
Konig Tremor Cast 17x8.5 23.2 
Konig Tremor Cast 20x8.5 28.2 
Konig Tuner Cast 15x6.5 17.0 
Konig Tuner Cast 16x7 17.5 
Konig Tuner Cast 17x7 18.0 
Konig Verdict Cast 15x6.5 17.6 
Konig Verdict Cast 16x7 19.4 
Konig Verdict Cast 17x7 22.7 
Konig Verdict Cast 17x8 23.4 
Konig Verdict Cast 18x7.5 24.9 
Konig Verdict Cast 18x8 26.4 
Konig Verdict Cast 19x8 27.8 
Konig Villian Cast 15x6.5 14.5 
Konig Villian Cast 17x8 19.8 
Konig Villian Cast 17x9 22.3 
Konig Villian Cast 18x8 23.8 
Konig Villian Cast 18x9 26.5 
Konig Volume Cast 18x7.5 26.0 
Konig V-Racing Cast 16x7 18.0 
Konig Ziege Cast 15x6.5 17.2 
Konig Ziege Cast 16x7 18.7 
Konig Ziege Cast 17x7 20.2 
Konig Ziege Cast 18x7.5 22.9 
Kosei GK 11 Cast 15x6.5 14.0 
Kosei JGT Cast 18x7.5 24.0 
Kosei K1 Racing Cast 15x7 13.5 
Kosei K1 Racing Cast 16x7.5 15.5 
Kosei K1 Racing Cast 17x7.5 16.7 
Kosei Racing Seneka Cast 15x6.5 15.0 
Kosei Racing Seneka Cast 16x7 19.0 
Kosei Racing Seneka Cast 17x7 21.5 
Kosei ROM Cast 18x7 24.5 
Kosei RT MAXi Cast 15x7 16.8 
Kosei RT MAXi Cast 17x7.5 19.0 
Kosei RT Penta Cast 15x7 13.8 
Kosei RT Penta Cast 18x7.5 18.5 
Kosei S5R Cast 16x8 23.0 
Kosei S5R Cast 17x7 22.0 
Kosei Seneka RG Cast 18x8 25.3 
Kosei Sniper Cast 16x7 18.9 
Kosei Sniper Cast 17x8 23.5 
Kosei Sniper Cast 18x9 25.0 
Kosoku Sports Turismo Cast 17x7 27.0 
Kronix Bio Hazard Cast 17x7.5 25.0 
Kronix Insignia 770 Cast 17x7.5 23.8 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 15x7 9.9 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 16x7 14.7 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 16x8 14.9 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 17x7 15.2 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 17x8 15.6 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 17x9 17.6 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 18x7.5 17.6 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 18x8.5 18.0 
Kyoho Tracer Forged 18x9.5 18.2 
Lada Cast Mg 14x6 10.4 
Lenso VPD Cast 13x7.5 10.0 
Lenso VPD Cast 15x6.5 13.1 
Lenso VPD Cast 16x7 15.0 
Lenso VPD Cast 17x7 17.0 
Lexani Amethist Cast 17x7.5 29.0 
Lexani Iris 2009 Cast 18x8 27.5 
Lexani Krystal Cast 18x8 34.0 
Lexani Solar Cast 17x7.5 28.0 
Lexani Synergy Cast 18x8 30.8 
LimiX Linea BE5-RSK Forged 18x7.5 16.8 
Lite Speed Billet/Spun 17x10 18.0 
LLTek Competition Cast 18x8 24.0 
Lowenhart BR-S Cast 20x9 29.3 
Lowenhart BS-5 Cast 18x8.5 29.0 
Lowenhart BS-D Cast 20x10 42.0 
Lowenhart LD-1 Cast 20x10 32.3 
Lowenhart LG-M Cast 18x8.5 26.0 
Lowenhart LH-5 Cast 18x8 28.0 
Mackin Gewalt Cast 17x10 23.0 
Mackin Gewalt Cast 17x7 22.0 
Manaray SP Cast 17x10 24.0 
Manaray SP Cast 17x8.5 22.0 
MAS Axel Cast 18x8 25.0 
MAS Bi Turbo Look Cast 18x8 31.0 
MAS Madel Cast 17x8 29.0 
MAS Majestic Cast 18x8 26.5 
MAS MGR Cast 16x7.5 22.5 
MAS Roger Cast 17x7 22.0 
MAS Roger Cast 18x8 29.5 
MAS Sagitta Cast 18x8 24.3 
Mazda Sports Forged 16x7 13.1 
Mazdaspeed MS-01 Forged Mg 18x8.5 16.6 
Mazdaspeed MS-03 Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
MHT Driv Cast 17x7 27.5 
MHT Qwan Cast 18x8 27.0 
MHT V-10 Cast/Spun 18x7 25.0 
MHT V-10 Cast/Spun 20x8.5 30.5 
Mille Miglia A3 Cast 15x7 23.0 
Mille Miglia Action Cast 18x8 25.0 
Mille Miglia Action Sport Cast 18x8 23.0 
Mille Miglia Avia II Cast 18x8 25.0 
Mille Miglia C2T Cast 17x7.5 24.0 
Mille Miglia C2T Cast 17x9 26.0 
Mille Miglia Cello Cast 18x8 25.0 
Mille Miglia Cup 3S Cast 18x8 27.0 
Mille Miglia Emotion SSL Cast 18x8 27.0 
Mille Miglia Evo Cast 17x7 23.3 
Mille Miglia Evo Cast 18x8 27.0 
Mille Miglia MM 11 Sport Cast 17x8.5 22.0 
Mille Miglia MM 11-2 Cast 17x7 23.0 
Mille Miglia MM 11-2 Cast 18x8 25.0 
Mille Miglia Sfera Cast 16x7 21.8 
Mille Miglia Spider Cast 18x8 27.0 
Mille Miglia Uno Cast 18x8 25.0 
Millenium Kurbkrusher Cast 18x8 34.0 
Miller Motorworks RS-R Cast 18x8 28.0 
MiM "ScoobySport" Cast 17x7 21.0 
MiM Venezia Cast 16x7.5 23.6 
MiM Vento Cast 15x7 19.0 
Minilite Competition Cast 13x7 13.0 
Minilite Magnesium Forged Mg 14x6 10.0 
Minilite Magnesium Forged Mg 15x7 10.5 
Minilite Sport Cast 14x6 14.0 
Minilite Sport Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
MK Sport Racer X Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
MK Sport Seducer Cast 19x9.5 34.0 
MK Sport Sleeper Cast 17x7.5 25.0 
MKW MK-5 Cast 17x7.5 27.5 
MKW MK-9 Cast 18x8 24.8 
Moda R1 Cast 17x8 24.0 
Moda R3 Cast 18x8 27.0 
Moda R4 Cast 18x8 27.0 
Moda R6 Cast 18x8 27.0 
Modex Ks-Ce Forged 15x6.5 9.2 
Modex Ks-Ce Forged 17x7 13.0 
Modulo Euro Performance R5 Cast 17x7 21.0 
Modulo Euro Performance R5 Cast 17x8.5 22.3 
MOMO Arrow Cast 16x7 23.0 
MOMO Arrow Cast 17x8 26.0 
MOMO GT2 Cast 17x8 26.0 
MOMO Racer Cast 17x8 27.3 
MOMO Racer Cast 18x8.5 35.5 
MOMO Sport Cast 16x7 23.0 
MOMO Sport Cast 17x8 26.0 
MOMO Superlight Forged 17x7 17.0 
Mondera Cast 20x8.5 38.5 
Monocoque RT Cast 17x10 20.0 
Monster Sport Type-R Forged 15x6.5 8.6 
Monster Sport Type-R Forged 16x7 12.9 
Montegi Racing MR12 Cast 15x7 17.5 
Montegi Racing MR12 Cast 16x7 19.0 
Montegi Racing MR12 Cast 17x7.5 22.5 
Montegi Racing MR12 Cast 18x7 27.5 
Montegi Racing MR15 Cast 16x7 19.5 
Montegi Racing MR15 Cast 17x7 23.0 
Montegi Racing MR15 Cast 18x7 26.5 
Montegi Racing MR5 Cast 16x7 19.0 
Montegi Racing MR5 Cast 17x7 24.5 
Montegi Racing MR5 Cast 18x7 29.0 
Montegi Racing MR7 Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Montegi Racing MR7 Cast 16x7 20.0 
Montegi Racing MR7 Cast 17x7 24.5 
Montegi Racing MR7 Cast 18x7 27.5 
Montegi Racing MR8 Cast 16x7 16.5 
Montegi Racing MR8 Cast 17x7 22.5 
Montegi Racing MR8 Cast 18x7 26.5 
MRT Steel 13x7 17.0 
MRT Steel 15x7 23.0


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: thank you parisifal at super wheel weight guide (applecore)*

MRT Steel 15x8 24.0 
MRT Steel 15x10 26.0 
MRT Billet/Carbon Fiber 15x10 10.0 
MSD Millenium Cast 16x7 20.3 
MSW Type 45 Cast 15x7 20.0 
MSW Type 55 Cast 15x7 22.0 
Motoform Sekta Cast 17x7 30.0 
Motoform Talon Cast 17x7 30.0 
Myrtle Shoot Cast 17x8 33.0 
Mugen M12 (made by OZ Racing) Cast 17x7 20.0 
Mugen M7 Forged/Spun (Brittle) 15x6 13.0 
Mugen MF10 Forged 16x7 11.0 
Mugen MF10 Forged 17x7.5 14.0 
Mugen MF10 Forged 17x8.5 16.0 
Mugen MF10L Forged 15x6.5 10.5 
Mugen MF10L Forged 15x7 11.0 
Mugen MF8 Forged 16x7 12.0 
Mugen MR5 Forged/Spun 15x6 15.0 
Mugen MZ3x Cast 17x7 17.5 
Mugen RG Cast (soft) 15x6.5 10.5 
Mugen RG Cast 16x7 13.0 
Mugen RNR Cast (soft) 15x6.5 10.5 
MVR Magnum Cast 19x8.5 24.0 
Nakayama RS 6 Speed Cast 17x7 19.0 
Nakayama RS Phantom GT-R Cast 17x7 19.3 
NAR Type II Cast 14x6.5 10.4 
Niche Bella Cast 17x7 25.5 
Niche Bella Cast/Spun 19x8 30.0 MRT Steel 15x8 24.0 
MRT Steel 15x10 26.0 
MRT Billet/Carbon Fiber 15x10 10.0 
MSD Millenium Cast 16x7 20.3 
MSW Type 45 Cast 15x7 20.0 
MSW Type 55 Cast 15x7 22.0 
Motoform Sekta Cast 17x7 30.0 
Motoform Talon Cast 17x7 30.0 
Myrtle Shoot Cast 17x8 33.0 
Mugen M12 (made by OZ Racing) Cast 17x7 20.0 
Mugen M7 Forged/Spun (Brittle) 15x6 13.0 
Mugen MF10 Forged 16x7 11.0 
Mugen MF10 Forged 17x7.5 14.0 
Mugen MF10 Forged 17x8.5 16.0 
Mugen MF10L Forged 15x6.5 10.5 
Mugen MF10L Forged 15x7 11.0 
Mugen MF8 Forged 16x7 12.0 
Mugen MR5 Forged/Spun 15x6 15.0 
Mugen MZ3x Cast 17x7 17.5 
Mugen RG Cast (soft) 15x6.5 10.5 
Mugen RG Cast 16x7 13.0 
Mugen RNR Cast (soft) 15x6.5 10.5 
MVR Magnum Cast 19x8.5 24.0 
Nakayama RS 6 Speed Cast 17x7 19.0 
Nakayama RS Phantom GT-R Cast 17x7 19.3 
NAR Type II Cast 14x6.5 10.4 
Niche Bella Cast 17x7 25.5 
Niche Bella Cast/Spun 19x8 30.0 
Niche E-tune Cast 17x8 25.0 
Niche Mecha Cast 18x7 25.0 
Niche Pultec Cast 18x7 25.5 
Niche Pultec Cast 20x8.5 33.8 
Niche Spitfire Cast 20x8.5 39.5 
Niche Throttle Cast 17x7.5 24.8 
Nippon Racing Advantispeed Cast 17x7 24.0 
Nippon Racing Evolution Cast 17x7 21.0 
Nippon Racing Formula 1 Cast 17x7 20.8 
Nippon Racing Hyperspeed Cast 17x7 22.3 
Nippon Racing Indy Cup Cast 17x7 22.3 
Nippon Racing Intertouring Cup Cast 17x7 21.0 
Nippon Racing Sassy Cast 17x7 22.0 
Nippon Racing Taiko Cast 17x7 21.0 
Nippon Racing Version 2 Cast 17x7 21.8 
Nippon Racing Version 5 Cast 17x7 22.8 
Nippon Racing Version 5 Cast 18x8 26.5 
Nippon Racing Wishbone Cast 17x7 23.0 
Nismo LM GT Magnesium Forged Mg 18x10 17.1 
NZO 213 Cast 18x7.5 27.0 
NZO 214 Hyper Cast 18x7.5 28.0 
Oettinger RE Cast 18x8 25.0 
Oettinger RZ Cast 18x8 29.0 
Omni Concept GT Champion Cast 20x9.5 29.3 
OZ Antares Cast 18x8 25.0 
OZ Competition Cast 17x8.5 30.0 
OZ Crono EVO Cast 18x8 19.0 
OZ F1 Cup Cast 17x7 25.0 
OZ F1 Cup Cast 18x8 25.3 
OZ F1 Plus Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
OZ Mito Modular Cast 17x7 27.0 
OZ Prodrive P1 Cast 17x7 20.4 
OZ Racing F1 Cast 15x7 19.8 
OZ Salina Cast 18x8 28.0 
OZ Superleggera Cast 15x7 11.0 
OZ Superleggera Cast 17x7 15.4 
OZ Superleggera Cast 17x8 16.4 
OZ Superleggera Cast 18x8 17.6 
OZ Superleggera Forged 19x8 21.5 
OZ Superturismo Cast 16x7 17.6 
OZ Superturismo Cast 17x8 23.3 
OZ Superturismo Cast 18x8 26.0 
OZ Superturismo Evolution Cast 17x7 18.0 
OZ Vela Cast/Spun 18x8 24.5 
OZ Vela Cast/Spun 18x9 25.3 
OZ Volcano Cast 16x7 23.0 
OZ Volcano Cast 18x8 26.3 
Panasport C8 Cast/Spun 13x9 10.5 
Panasport FC Cast 14x6 14.0 
Panasport FC Cast 16x7 17.0 
Panasport FS Cast 13x6 10.0 
Panasport FS Cast 15x6 15.0 
Panasport FS Lite Cast 13x6 9.5 
Panasport FS Lite Cast 13x7 10.0 
Panasport Pro Rallye Cast 14x6 14.5 
Panasport ULW Cast 13x6 13.5 
Panasport ULW Cast 15x7 16.0 
Panasport ULW Cast 16x7 17.0 
Panther EMR151 Cast 16x7.5 20.8 
Panther EMR175 Cast 17x7 24.5 
Panther EMR200 Cast 17x7 22.3 
Paulsen Racing 13x5.5 17.0 
PCW Panther Cast 17x7.5 23.0 
PCW Panther Cast 18x8 29.3 
Performance Industries (race only) 13x7 15.0 
Performance Specialties Superlite Cast 13x6 13.0 
Platinum FX-2 Cast 18x7 25.0 
Platinum Koge Cast 17x7 24.5 
Platinum Krees (Type 143) Cast 20x8.5 35.0 
Platinum Stinger (Type 141) Cast 20x8.5 41.0 
Polo Monarch Cast 20x8.5 39.0 
Polo Tornado Cast 17x7.5 33.0 
Polo Warlock Cast 17x7.5 35.0 
Power Racing VS-01 Cast 18x7.5 20.5 
Power Racing VS-04 Cast 15x6.5 12.3 
Power Racing VS-04 Cast 16x7 14.3 
Power Racing VS-04 Cast 17x7 16.5 
Power Racing VS-05 Cast 17x7 22.5 
Primax 618 Tuner Cast 17x7 22.5 
ProDrive GC-07C Forged 17x7.5 15.2 
Progressive Pro 293 Cast 16x7 24.0 
PS Engineering Halibrand Replicas Cast 15x7 16.0 
PS Engineering TA II Cast 15x7 16.0 
Quantum Tek S-05 Cast 17x7.5 25.3 
Quantum Tek S-05 Cast 18x7.5 29.3 
Quantum Tek S-06 Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
Quantum Tek S-07 Cast 18x7.5 28.5 
Quantum Tek S-08 Cast 16x7 24.0 
Quantum Tek S-10 Cast 15x7 18.5 
Quantum Tek S-10 Cast 18x7.5 24.3 
Quantum Tek S-11 Cast 16x7 19.5 
Quantum Tek S-13 Cast 18x7.5 27.0 
Raceline RL-7 Cast 15x7 15.0 
Raceline RL-7 Cast 16x7 16.5 
Raceline RL-7 Cast 17x7 18.0 
Racing Dynamics RGQ Cast 19x9.5 29.5 
Racing Dynamics RGS Cast 17x8 27.0 
Racing Dynamics RS-2 Cast 19x10 25.5 
Racing Dynamics RS-2 Cast 19x8 24.0 
Racing Firrenze RF-Pro Forged 15x6.5 9.8 
Racing Gear RG-6 Cast 15x6.5 12.0 
Racing Gear RG-6 Cast 16x7 16.0 
Racing Hart C2 Cast 18x8.5 21.5 
Racing Hart C5 Cast 18x8.5 28.0 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 15x6 7.9 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 15x6.5 8.6 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 15x7 9.4 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 16x7 10.8 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 16x7.5 11.2 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 16x8 11.5 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x7.5 13.0 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x8 13.6 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x8.5 14.4 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x9 15.0 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x9.5 15.2 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 18x7.5 19.7 
Racing Hart CP10 SSF 18x8 18.0 
Racing Hart CP8 SSF 17x7 17.0 
Racing Hart CP-F SSF 15x6.5 10.5 
Racing Hart Evolution Cast 18x7.5 20.8 
Racing Hart Evolution Z5000 Cast 19x7.5 23.3 
Racing Hart Hyper Tuner Cast 16x7 17.0 
Racing Hart M5 Cast 19x10 28.5 
Racing Hart M6 Cast 18x7.5 26.3 
Racing Hart Tracer Cast 17x10 18.0 
Racing Hart Tuner Cast 15x6.5 15.0 
Racing Hart TypeC Cast 17x9.5 21.0 
Racing Sparco Cromodora Cast 16x7 20.5 
Racing Sparco NS-II Python Cast 17x7 22.0 
Racing Sparco NT Cast 18x8 26.0 
Racing Sparco NT-R Cast 17x7 15.4 
Racing Sparco NT-R Cast 17x8 16.7 
Racing Sparco NT-R Cast 17x9 17.2 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 15x6.5 9.0 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 16x7 11.2 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 17x7 13.7 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 18x8.5 16.3 
Rage Racing 10 Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
Rage Racing Split Cast 17x7 21.8 
Rage Racing Vulcan Cast 18x8 26.5 
Raptor Racing MZ-1 Cast 17x7 25.0 
RD Sport C4 Cast 19x8.5 24.8 
RD Sport RS-4 Cast 19x9.5 27.5 
RD Sport S4 Cast 19x10 27.3 
Real Racing Cast 13x7 10.4 
Real Racing Cast 15x7 12.7 
Revolution "ScoobySport" Cast Mg 17x7 18.7 
Revolution Classic 4-Spoke Race * Cast 13x5.5 8.8 
Revolution Classic 4-Spoke Race * Cast 13x7 9.4 
Revolution Classic 4-Spoke Road * Cast 13x6 11.0 
Revolution Classic 5-Spoke Race * Cast 15x7 18.1 
Revolution Classic 5-Spoke Race * Cast 15x8 16.0 
Revolution Classic 5-Spoke Road * Cast 15x7 16.8 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 13x6 11.5 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 14x6 11.8 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 14x7 12.5 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 15x7 15.3 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 16x7 17.8 
Revolution RFX Rally * Cast 15x6 18.3 
Revolution RFX Rally * Cast 15x7 18.8 
Revolution RFX Road * Cast 16x7 20.3 
Revolution RZX Race * Cast 17x7 18.3 
Revolution RZX Rally * Cast 17x7 22.5 
Revolution RZX Road * Cast 17x7.5 22.5 
Rial MS Cast 15x7 17.2 
Rial Viper D70 Cast 15x7 17.0 
Rial Viper D70 Cast 17x7.5 26.5 
ROH Adrenaline Cast 17x7 23.1 
ROH Adrenaline Cast 17x8 24.2 
ROH Astron Cast 17x7.5 23.3 
ROH Azzurro Cast 18x8 28.5 
ROH Blade Cast 17x7 25.0 
ROH Illusion Cast 16x7 25.0 
ROH Reflex Cast 16x7 15.5 
ROH Reflex Cast 17x7.5 23.5 
ROH Snyper Cast 15x7 15.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 17x7 14.5 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 18x7 18.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 18x8 19.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 18x9 20.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 19x8 22.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 19x9 24.0 
Ronal ACT Cast 17x9.5 22.0 
Ronal Bear Cast 14x6 18.3 
Ronal LS Cast 15x7.5 16.7 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 15x7 15.9 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 16x7.5 18.2 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 17x8 21.4 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 18x8.5 24.3 
Ronal LW Cast 14x6 17.3 
Ronal LW Cast 15x7.5 19.0 
Ronal LZ (Eleganz) Cast 18x8.5 30.3 
Ronal R-10 (Turbo) Cast 15x7 18.0 
Ronal R-1001 Cast 17x8 22.5 
Ronal R-23 Cast 14x6 14.8 
Ronal R-23 Cast 15x7 17.3 
Ronal R-25 Cast 14x6 14.8 
Ronal R-25 Cast 15x7 17.3 
Ronal R-25 Cast 16x7.5 18.5 
Ronal R-25 Cast 17x8 23.5 
Ronal R-26 Cast 14x6 16.4 
Ronal R-26 Cast 15x7 17.3 
Ronal R-26 Cast 16x7.5 20.3 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 14x6 16.4 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 15x7 18.9 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 16x7.5 24.1 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 17x8.5 28.2 
Ronal R-31 Cast 16x7 21.5 
Ronal R-34 Cast 16x7.5 20.9 
Ronal R-7 (Bulldog) Cast 17x7 25.0 
Ronal R-7 (Bulldog) Cast 18x8 27.8 
Ronal RT (Twin) Cast 17x7.5 24.5 
Ronal SL Cast 17x7.5 21.1 
Ronal T-34 Cast 16x7.5 21.0 
Rota Aztec Cast 15x6.5 16.4 
Rota Aztec Cast 16x7 19.0 
Rota Circuit 8 Cast 15x6.5 11.5 
Rota Circuit 8 Cast 16x7 15.5 
Rota Competition Cast 15x6.5 16.8 
Rota Competition Cast 16x7 19.6 
Rota Formel Cast 16x7 17.7


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: thank you parisifal at super wheel weight guide (applecore)*

Rota Grid Racing Cast 15x6.5 14.5 
Rota Grid Racing Cast 16x7 16.0 
Rota Manta Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Rota Manta Cast 16x7 17.6 
Rota MSR Cast 15x6.5 16.9 
Rota MSR Cast 16x7 17.2 
Rota N1R Cast 16x7 17.7 
Rota Retro Cast 15x6.5 14.0 
Rota Slipstream Cast 15x6.5 11.9 
Rota Slipstream Cast 16x7 13.5 
Rota Stage 5 Cast 15x6.5 17.6 
Rota Stage 5 Cast 16x7 20.1 
Rota Subzero Cast 15x6.5 12.9 
Rota Subzero Cast 16x7 14.5 
Rota Subzero Cast 17x7 16.5 
Rota Subzero Cast 17x7.5 16.9 
Rota Tarmac Cast 17x7 19.0 
Rota Tuner Cast 16x7 18.0 
Rota Velo Cast 15x6.5 16.8 
Rota Velo Cast 16x7 19.6 
Rozest MF-02 Forged 17x7 13.7 
RS Watanabe Forged Mg 19x8 16.5 
RS Watanabe Cyclone Forged Mg 15x6.5 
RS Watanabe EightSports Cast 14x6 13.0 
RS Watanabe F8F Cast 15x6.5 14.7 
RS Watanabe F8Mag Cast Mg 15x6.5 10.3 
RS Watanabe MagEightSports Cast Mg 14x6 8.8 
RS Watanabe MagEightSports Cast Mg 14x6.5 10.6 
Ruf Cast 17x9 24.6 
Ruf Cast 17x10 27.7 
Shaper Sunlight Cast 16x7.5 17.2 
Shaper Twilight Cast 16x7.5 18.3 
Shaper Twilight Cast 17x7.5 21.8 
Simmons F-Series Cast 17x10 23.8 
Simmons OM-Series Cast 18x9 26.5 
Smith's Wheels Highlander Cast 18x9 28.0 
Smith's Wheels Infinity Cast 17x7 23.0 
Smith's Wheels Twister Cast 18x8 29.5 
Sparco Cromodora Cast 16x7 20.5 
Speed Star Zxpeed Cast 18x8 27.0 
Speedline Competition Cast 18x8.5 24.0 
Speedline Prodrive 7 Cast 17x7 22.5 
Speedline Race Cast 17x10 19.0 
Speedline Routa/GT1 Lite Cast 18x7.5 18.5 
Speedline Street Cast 17x10 25.0 
SpeedLite Racing Formula Cast 17x7 21.5 
Speedy Wheels Atix-5 Cast 17x7 18.0 
Speedy Wheels Baltic Cast 17x7.5 22.3 
Speedy Wheels G-Force Cast 20x8.5 35.3 
Speedy Wheels Nexxus Cast 18x7.5 25.3 
Speedy Wheels Race Mode Cast 15x6.5 13.2 
Speedy Wheels Race Mode Cast 16x7 16.1 
Speedy Wheels Race Mode Cast 17x7 17.6 
Speedy Wheels Sports-R Cast 15x6.5 13.9 
Speedy Wheels Toskana Cast 17x7 24.0 
Spoon Sports SW388 Forged 15x6.5 8.6 
Spoon Sports Forged 16x7 11.9 
Spoon Sports Forged 16x8 12.9 
Sport Edition Fox 2 Cast 18x7.5 23.0 
Sport Edition Fox 5 Cast 18x8 23.0 
Sport Edition Tekno Cast 18x8 23.0 
Sportiva Liberty Cast 19x8 31.0 
Sportiva Modena Cast 18x8.5 26.0 
SSR Agle Strusse SSF/Spun 19x12 32.0 
SSR De Colte SSF 17x9 19.8 
SSR GP-Theta SSF 16x8 19.0 
SSR GT1 SSF 16x7 15.0 
SSR GT1 SSF 17x7 16.2 
SSR GT1 SSF 17x8 17.8 
SSR GT1 SSF 18x8 19.0 
SSR GT3 SSF/Spun 18x8 25.0 
SSR Integral SSF 16x7 15.5 
SSR Integral SSF 16x8 16.9 
Niche E-tune Cast 17x8 25.0 
Niche Mecha Cast 18x7 25.0 
Niche Pultec Cast 18x7 25.5 
Niche Pultec Cast 20x8.5 33.8 
Niche Spitfire Cast 20x8.5 39.5 
Niche Throttle Cast 17x7.5 24.8 
Nippon Racing Advantispeed Cast 17x7 24.0 
Nippon Racing Evolution Cast 17x7 21.0 
Nippon Racing Formula 1 Cast 17x7 20.8 
Nippon Racing Hyperspeed Cast 17x7 22.3 
Nippon Racing Indy Cup Cast 17x7 22.3 
Nippon Racing Intertouring Cup Cast 17x7 21.0 
Nippon Racing Sassy Cast 17x7 22.0 
Nippon Racing Taiko Cast 17x7 21.0 
Nippon Racing Version 2 Cast 17x7 21.8 
Nippon Racing Version 5 Cast 17x7 22.8 
Nippon Racing Version 5 Cast 18x8 26.5 
Nippon Racing Wishbone Cast 17x7 23.0 
Nismo LM GT Magnesium Forged Mg 18x10 17.1 
NZO 213 Cast 18x7.5 27.0 
NZO 214 Hyper Cast 18x7.5 28.0 
Oettinger RE Cast 18x8 25.0 
Oettinger RZ Cast 18x8 29.0 
Omni Concept GT Champion Cast 20x9.5 29.3 
OZ Antares Cast 18x8 25.0 
OZ Competition Cast 17x8.5 30.0 
OZ Crono EVO Cast 18x8 19.0 
OZ F1 Cup Cast 17x7 25.0 
OZ F1 Cup Cast 18x8 25.3 
OZ F1 Plus Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
OZ Mito Modular Cast 17x7 27.0 
OZ Prodrive P1 Cast 17x7 20.4 
OZ Racing F1 Cast 15x7 19.8 
OZ Salina Cast 18x8 28.0 
OZ Superleggera Cast 15x7 11.0 
OZ Superleggera Cast 17x7 15.4 
OZ Superleggera Cast 17x8 16.4 
OZ Superleggera Cast 18x8 17.6 
OZ Superleggera Forged 19x8 21.5 
OZ Superturismo Cast 16x7 17.6 
OZ Superturismo Cast 17x8 23.3 
OZ Superturismo Cast 18x8 26.0 
OZ Superturismo Evolution Cast 17x7 18.0 
OZ Vela Cast/Spun 18x8 24.5 
OZ Vela Cast/Spun 18x9 25.3 
OZ Volcano Cast 16x7 23.0 
OZ Volcano Cast 18x8 26.3 
Panasport C8 Cast/Spun 13x9 10.5 
Panasport FC Cast 14x6 14.0 
Panasport FC Cast 16x7 17.0 
Panasport FS Cast 13x6 10.0 
Panasport FS Cast 15x6 15.0 
Panasport FS Lite Cast 13x6 9.5 
Panasport FS Lite Cast 13x7 10.0 
Panasport Pro Rallye Cast 14x6 14.5 
Panasport ULW Cast 13x6 13.5 
Panasport ULW Cast 15x7 16.0 
Panasport ULW Cast 16x7 17.0 
Panther EMR151 Cast 16x7.5 20.8 
Panther EMR175 Cast 17x7 24.5 
Panther EMR200 Cast 17x7 22.3 
Paulsen Racing 13x5.5 17.0 
PCW Panther Cast 17x7.5 23.0 
PCW Panther Cast 18x8 29.3 
Performance Industries (race only) 13x7 15.0 
Performance Specialties Superlite Cast 13x6 13.0 
Platinum FX-2 Cast 18x7 25.0 
Platinum Koge Cast 17x7 24.5 
Platinum Krees (Type 143) Cast 20x8.5 35.0 
Platinum Stinger (Type 141) Cast 20x8.5 41.0 
Polo Monarch Cast 20x8.5 39.0 
Polo Tornado Cast 17x7.5 33.0 
Polo Warlock Cast 17x7.5 35.0 
Power Racing VS-01 Cast 18x7.5 20.5 
Power Racing VS-04 Cast 15x6.5 12.3 
Power Racing VS-04 Cast 16x7 14.3 
Power Racing VS-04 Cast 17x7 16.5 
Power Racing VS-05 Cast 17x7 22.5 
Primax 618 Tuner Cast 17x7 22.5 
ProDrive GC-07C Forged 17x7.5 15.2 
Progressive Pro 293 Cast 16x7 24.0 
PS Engineering Halibrand Replicas Cast 15x7 16.0 
PS Engineering TA II Cast 15x7 16.0 
Quantum Tek S-05 Cast 17x7.5 25.3 
Quantum Tek S-05 Cast 18x7.5 29.3 
Quantum Tek S-06 Cast 17x7.5 26.0 
Quantum Tek S-07 Cast 18x7.5 28.5 
Quantum Tek S-08 Cast 16x7 24.0 
Quantum Tek S-10 Cast 15x7 18.5 
Quantum Tek S-10 Cast 18x7.5 24.3 
Quantum Tek S-11 Cast 16x7 19.5 
Quantum Tek S-13 Cast 18x7.5 27.0 
Raceline RL-7 Cast 15x7 15.0 
Raceline RL-7 Cast 16x7 16.5 
Raceline RL-7 Cast 17x7 18.0 
Racing Dynamics RGQ Cast 19x9.5 29.5 
Racing Dynamics RGS Cast 17x8 27.0 
Racing Dynamics RS-2 Cast 19x10 25.5 
Racing Dynamics RS-2 Cast 19x8 24.0 
Racing Firrenze RF-Pro Forged 15x6.5 9.8 
Racing Gear RG-6 Cast 15x6.5 12.0 
Racing Gear RG-6 Cast 16x7 16.0 
Racing Hart C2 Cast 18x8.5 21.5 
Racing Hart C5 Cast 18x8.5 28.0 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 15x6 7.9 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 15x6.5 8.6 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 15x7 9.4 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 16x7 10.8 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 16x7.5 11.2 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 16x8 11.5 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x7.5 13.0 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x8 13.6 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x8.5 14.4 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x9 15.0 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 17x9.5 15.2 
Racing Hart CP-035 SSF 18x7.5 19.7 
Racing Hart CP10 SSF 18x8 18.0 
Racing Hart CP8 SSF 17x7 17.0 
Racing Hart CP-F SSF 15x6.5 10.5 
Racing Hart Evolution Cast 18x7.5 20.8 
Racing Hart Evolution Z5000 Cast 19x7.5 23.3 
Racing Hart Hyper Tuner Cast 16x7 17.0 
Racing Hart M5 Cast 19x10 28.5 
Racing Hart M6 Cast 18x7.5 26.3 
Racing Hart Tracer Cast 17x10 18.0 
Racing Hart Tuner Cast 15x6.5 15.0 
Racing Hart TypeC Cast 17x9.5 21.0 
Racing Sparco Cromodora Cast 16x7 20.5 
Racing Sparco NS-II Python Cast 17x7 22.0 
Racing Sparco NT Cast 18x8 26.0 
Racing Sparco NT-R Cast 17x7 15.4 
Racing Sparco NT-R Cast 17x8 16.7 
Racing Sparco NT-R Cast 17x9 17.2 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 15x6.5 9.0 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 16x7 11.2 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 17x7 13.7 
Racing Sparco Viper R (Japan Only) Forged/Spun 18x8.5 16.3 
Rage Racing 10 Cast 15x6.5 16.0 
Rage Racing Split Cast 17x7 21.8 
Rage Racing Vulcan Cast 18x8 26.5 
Raptor Racing MZ-1 Cast 17x7 25.0 
RD Sport C4 Cast 19x8.5 24.8 
RD Sport RS-4 Cast 19x9.5 27.5 
RD Sport S4 Cast 19x10 27.3 
Real Racing Cast 13x7 10.4 
Real Racing Cast 15x7 12.7 
Revolution "ScoobySport" Cast Mg 17x7 18.7 
Revolution Classic 4-Spoke Race * Cast 13x5.5 8.8 
Revolution Classic 4-Spoke Race * Cast 13x7 9.4 
Revolution Classic 4-Spoke Road * Cast 13x6 11.0 
Revolution Classic 5-Spoke Race * Cast 15x7 18.1 
Revolution Classic 5-Spoke Race * Cast 15x8 16.0 
Revolution Classic 5-Spoke Road * Cast 15x7 16.8 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 13x6 11.5 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 14x6 11.8 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 14x7 12.5 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 15x7 15.3 
Revolution RFX Race * Cast 16x7 17.8 
Revolution RFX Rally * Cast 15x6 18.3 
Revolution RFX Rally * Cast 15x7 18.8 
Revolution RFX Road * Cast 16x7 20.3 
Revolution RZX Race * Cast 17x7 18.3 
Revolution RZX Rally * Cast 17x7 22.5 
Revolution RZX Road * Cast 17x7.5 22.5 
Rial MS Cast 15x7 17.2 
Rial Viper D70 Cast 15x7 17.0 
Rial Viper D70 Cast 17x7.5 26.5 
ROH Adrenaline Cast 17x7 23.1 
ROH Adrenaline Cast 17x8 24.2 
ROH Astron Cast 17x7.5 23.3 
ROH Azzurro Cast 18x8 28.5 
ROH Blade Cast 17x7 25.0 
ROH Illusion Cast 16x7 25.0 
ROH Reflex Cast 16x7 15.5 
ROH Reflex Cast 17x7.5 23.5 
ROH Snyper Cast 15x7 15.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 17x7 14.5 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 18x7 18.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 18x8 19.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 18x9 20.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 19x8 22.0 
Ro-Ja Formula 5 Forged 19x9 24.0 
Ronal ACT Cast 17x9.5 22.0 
Ronal Bear Cast 14x6 18.3 
Ronal LS Cast 15x7.5 16.7 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 15x7 15.9 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 16x7.5 18.2 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 17x8 21.4 
Ronal LV (Spider) Cast 18x8.5 24.3 
Ronal LW Cast 14x6 17.3 
Ronal LW Cast 15x7.5 19.0 
Ronal LZ (Eleganz) Cast 18x8.5 30.3 
Ronal R-10 (Turbo) Cast 15x7 18.0 
Ronal R-1001 Cast 17x8 22.5 
Ronal R-23 Cast 14x6 14.8 
Ronal R-23 Cast 15x7 17.3 
Ronal R-25 Cast 14x6 14.8 
Ronal R-25 Cast 15x7 17.3 
Ronal R-25 Cast 16x7.5 18.5 
Ronal R-25 Cast 17x8 23.5 
Ronal R-26 Cast 14x6 16.4 
Ronal R-26 Cast 15x7 17.3


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: thank you parisifal at super wheel weight guide (applecore)*

Ronal R-26 Cast 16x7.5 20.3 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 14x6 16.4 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 15x7 18.9 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 16x7.5 24.1 
Ronal R-28 (Joker) Cast 17x8.5 28.2 
Ronal R-31 Cast 16x7 21.5 
Ronal R-34 Cast 16x7.5 20.9 
Ronal R-7 (Bulldog) Cast 17x7 25.0 
Ronal R-7 (Bulldog) Cast 18x8 27.8 
Ronal RT (Twin) Cast 17x7.5 24.5 
Ronal SL Cast 17x7.5 21.1 
Ronal T-34 Cast 16x7.5 21.0 
Rota Aztec Cast 15x6.5 16.4 
Rota Aztec Cast 16x7 19.0 
Rota Circuit 8 Cast 15x6.5 11.5 
Rota Circuit 8 Cast 16x7 15.5 
Rota Competition Cast 15x6.5 16.8 
Rota Competition Cast 16x7 19.6 
Rota Formel Cast 16x7 17.7 
Rota Grid Racing Cast 15x6.5 14.5 
Rota Grid Racing Cast 16x7 16.0 
Rota Manta Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
Rota Manta Cast 16x7 17.6 
Rota MSR Cast 15x6.5 16.9 
Rota MSR Cast 16x7 17.2 
Rota N1R Cast 16x7 17.7 
Rota Retro Cast 15x6.5 14.0 
Rota Slipstream Cast 15x6.5 11.9 
Rota Slipstream Cast 16x7 13.5 
Rota Stage 5 Cast 15x6.5 17.6 
Rota Stage 5 Cast 16x7 20.1 
Rota Subzero Cast 15x6.5 12.9 
Rota Subzero Cast 16x7 14.5 
Rota Subzero Cast 17x7 16.5 
Rota Subzero Cast 17x7.5 16.9 
Rota Tarmac Cast 17x7 19.0 
Rota Tuner Cast 16x7 18.0 
Rota Velo Cast 15x6.5 16.8 
Rota Velo Cast 16x7 19.6 
Rozest MF-02 Forged 17x7 13.7 
RS Watanabe Forged Mg 19x8 16.5 
RS Watanabe Cyclone Forged Mg 15x6.5 
RS Watanabe EightSports Cast 14x6 13.0 
RS Watanabe F8F Cast 15x6.5 14.7 
RS Watanabe F8Mag Cast Mg 15x6.5 10.3 
RS Watanabe MagEightSports Cast Mg 14x6 8.8 
RS Watanabe MagEightSports Cast Mg 14x6.5 10.6 
Ruf Cast 17x9 24.6 
Ruf Cast 17x10 27.7 
Shaper Sunlight Cast 16x7.5 17.2 
Shaper Twilight Cast 16x7.5 18.3 
Shaper Twilight Cast 17x7.5 21.8 
Simmons F-Series Cast 17x10 23.8 
Simmons OM-Series Cast 18x9 26.5 
Smith's Wheels Highlander Cast 18x9 28.0 
Smith's Wheels Infinity Cast 17x7 23.0 
Smith's Wheels Twister Cast 18x8 29.5 
Sparco Cromodora Cast 16x7 20.5 
Speed Star Zxpeed Cast 18x8 27.0 
Speedline Competition Cast 18x8.5 24.0 
Speedline Prodrive 7 Cast 17x7 22.5 
Speedline Race Cast 17x10 19.0 
Speedline Routa/GT1 Lite Cast 18x7.5 18.5 
Speedline Street Cast 17x10 25.0 
SpeedLite Racing Formula Cast 17x7 21.5 
Speedy Wheels Atix-5 Cast 17x7 18.0 
Speedy Wheels Baltic Cast 17x7.5 22.3 
Speedy Wheels G-Force Cast 20x8.5 35.3 
Speedy Wheels Nexxus Cast 18x7.5 25.3 
Speedy Wheels Race Mode Cast 15x6.5 13.2 
Speedy Wheels Race Mode Cast 16x7 16.1 
Speedy Wheels Race Mode Cast 17x7 17.6 
Speedy Wheels Sports-R Cast 15x6.5 13.9 
Speedy Wheels Toskana Cast 17x7 24.0 
Spoon Sports SW388 Forged 15x6.5 8.6 
Spoon Sports Forged 16x7 11.9 
Spoon Sports Forged 16x8 12.9 
Sport Edition Fox 2 Cast 18x7.5 23.0 
Sport Edition Fox 5 Cast 18x8 23.0 
Sport Edition Tekno Cast 18x8 23.0 
Sportiva Liberty Cast 19x8 31.0 
Sportiva Modena Cast 18x8.5 26.0 
SSR Agle Strusse SSF/Spun 19x12 32.0 
SSR De Colte SSF 17x9 19.8 
SSR GP-Theta SSF 16x8 19.0 
SSR GT1 SSF 16x7 15.0 
SSR GT1 SSF 17x7 16.2 
SSR GT1 SSF 17x8 17.8 
SSR GT1 SSF 18x8 19.0 
SSR GT3 SSF/Spun 18x8 25.0 
SSR Integral SSF 16x7 15.5 
SSR Integral SSF 16x8 16.9 
SSR Integral SSF 17x7 17.0 
SSR Integral SSF 17x8 18.0 
SSR Integral SSF 17x9 18.8 
SSR Integral SSF 18x8 20.0 
SSR MK-III SSF/Spun 15x7 12.2 
SSR RF Firrenze SSF/Spun 16x8 18.5 
SSR S1 SSF 17x7 16.8 
SSR Schumacher SSF/Spun 15x7 12.5 
SSR Schumacher SSF/Spun 16x7 15.0 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 15x6 8.0 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 15x6.5 8.6 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 15x7 9.2 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 15x7.5 9.6 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 16x7 11.0 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 16x8 12.1 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 17x7.5 12.7 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 17x8 13.1 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 17x9 15.3 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 17x9.5 15.6 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 18x8 16.0 
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US) SSF 18x9 17.0 
SSR Type-M SSF 15x6.5 11.0 
SSR Type-R SSF 16x7 11.5 
SSR Type-V SSF 16x7 13.0 
SSR Type-X SSF 15x6.5 10.5 
SSR Vienna SSF/Spun 18x8.5 22.3 
Starform Basil Cast 17x7 22.0 
Starform Basil Cast 17x8 24.3 
Starform Real Racing Model II Forged 17x7.5 13.4 
Starform Real Racing Model II Forged 17x8.5 14.1 
Starform Real Racing Model II Forged 17x9.5 15.0 
Starform Real Racing R2 Forged 15x6.5 9.7 
Starform Real Racing R2 Forged 15x7 9.9 
Starform Real Racing R2 Forged 17x7.5 14.1 
Starform Real Racing R2 Forged 17x8.5 14.8 
Starform Real Racing R2 Forged 17x9.5 15.7 
Stark MS Forged 14x5 7.3 
Stark MS Forged 15x6 9.5 
Stark MS Forged 15x6.5 10.1 
Stark MS Forged 17x7.5 14.6 
Stern Aguzze-S07 Cast 15x7 13.4 
Stern Aguzze-S07 Cast 16x7 14.8 
Stern Aguzze-S07 Cast 16x8 16.1 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 17x7 14.3 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 17x7.5 14.0 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 17x8 14.0 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 17x9 15.3 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 18x7.5 16.5 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 18x8.5 16.5 
Stern Aguzze-S07R Forged 18x9.5 16.8 
Stern Axia Cast 19x9.5 31.0 
Stern Intertouring Cast 17x8 23.5 
Stern Leacher Cast 17x7 23.5 
Stern Mach III Cast 15x7 13.5 
Stern Mach III Cast 16x7 14.5 
Stern Mach III Forged 17x7.5 14.0 
Stern Sports Line LIIva Forged/Spun 17x7 21.5 
Sti RS-Zero Forged 17x7.5 15.7 
Stillen GTV Cast 17x9 22.5 
STR RS16 Cast 17x7 20.8 
STR RS17 Cast 17x7 19.5 
Superlight 3-Piece Ultralight Cast 15x6.5 14.3 
Superlight ML Cast 13x5.5 12.8 
Superlight ML Cast 13x7 13.2 
Superlight ML Cast 13x8 13.9 
Superlight ML Cast 14x6 15.0 
Superlite Japan 2-Piece (very rare) Cast/Spun 15x6 16.0 
Superlight Sports Cast 10x4.5 7.9 
Superlight Sports Cast 12x5 9.0 
Superlight Sports Cast 13x6 10.0 
Superlight Sports Cast 13x7 11.0 
Superlight Sports Cast 13x8 13.0 
Superlight Sports Cast 14x6 14.3 
Superlight Sports Cast 15x6 17.6 
Superlight Sports Cast 15x7 19.6 
Superlight Sports Cast 15x8 19.9 
Superlight Sports Cast 16x7 22.0 
Taylor 13x5.5 7.0 
Team Dynamics DTM Cast 16x7.5 17.6 
Team Dynamics Monza Cast 17x7 22.5 
Team Dynamics Motorsport Cast 16x7 19.8 
Team Dynamics Motorsport Cast 17x7 23.0 
Team Dynamics Motorsport Cast 18x8 24.0 
Team Dynamics Phantom Cast 17x7 21.8 
Team Dynamics Qualifier Cast 15x7 15.0 
Team Dynamics Qualifier Cast 18x8 21.0 
Team Dynamics Raider Cast 17x7 24.0 
Team Dynamics Rim 2000 Cast 17x7.5 22.0 
Team Dynamics Sebring DTM Cast 17x7.5 22.5 
Team Dynamics Super Touring Cast 17x7.5 22.0 
Team Dynamics Tornado Cast 17x7 19.8 
Team Dynamics Visage Forged 18x8 17.4 
Team Loco 142 Cast 16x7 22.0 
Team Loco Kai Cast 17x7 23.0 
Team Loco Shako Tan Cast 17x7 23.0 
Team Toyota Europe GT-1 Cast 18x8 24.0 
Tecnocast Corsia Forged 17x7 14.8 
Tecnomagnesio Cast Mg 15x6.5 10.9 
Tecnomagnesio MT 5B2 Cast Mg 16x7 15.4 
Tecnomagnesio MT 5B2 Cast Mg 17x8 16.3 
Tecnomagnesio MT 5B2 Cast Mg 17x8.5 17.6 
Tecnomagnesio MT 5B2 Cast Mg 17x10 18.0 
Tecnomagnesio MT 5B2 Cast Mg 18x10 20.5 
Tecnomagnesio MT 6B3 Cast Mg 17x7 19.0 
Tecnomagnesio MT 6B3 Cast Mg 17x8 19.4 
Tecnomagnesio MT 6B3 Cast Mg 17x9 20.5 
Tecnomagnesio MT 6B3 Cast Mg 18x10 22.7 
Tecnomagnesio Sport Cast 15x6.5 17.6 
Tecnomagnesio Sport Cast 16x7 19.6 
Tecnomagnesio Sport Cast 17x7 24.8 
Tenzo-R 2-Type Cast 17x7 20.8 
Tenzo-R AV7 Cast 17x7 20.0 
Tenzo-R Poke-10 Cast 17x7 20.3 
Tenzo-R RS-5 Cast 17x7 20.3 
Tenzo-R Shu-4 Cast 17x7 19.5 
TGF MX Cast 17x7 18.3 
TMW GTV Cast 17x7 19.5 
TMW RX Cast 17x7 20.3 
TMW RX Cast 18x7.5 24.0 
TOM's New Action Cast/Spun 14x6 11.1 
TOM's New Action Cast/Spun 15x6.5 12.2 
TommyKaira ProR SSF 17x7 15.9 
TOORA Monotoora (Erebuni) Cast 15x7 22.0 
TRD Sports T3 Forged 15x6.5 11.4 
TRD Sports T3 Forged 16x7 14.9 
TRD Sports T3 Forged 16x8 15.7 
TRD Sports T3 Forged 17x7.5 18.5 
TRD Sports T3 Forged 17x8 18.7 
TRD Sports T3 Forged 17x8.5 19.0 
TRM Sniper Cast 18x9 27.0 
TRM Typhoon Cast 17x7 23.0 
TRM Typhoon Cast 18x9 26.5 
TSW Alpine Cast 14x6 15.5 
TSW Alpine Cast 15x6.5 19.4 
TSW Avus R Cast 15x7 19.4 
TSW Avus R Cast 16x7.5 21.7 
TSW Big Deep Cast 17x7 23.3 
TSW Blade Cast 16x7.5 21.0 
TSW Edge Cast 17x7 21.8 
TSW Evo Cast 15x7 17.0 
TSW Evo Cast 16x7 20.4 
TSW Eurace Cast 17x7 24.3 
TSW Fly Cast 15x7 18.5 
TSW Fly Cast 16x7 20.7 
TSW Fly Cast 17x7 22.8 
TSW Fury Cast 15x6.5 16.5 
TSW Hockenheim Cast 15x7 18.8 
TSW Hockenheim Cast 17x8 23.8 
TSW Hockenheim Cast 18x8 25.5 
TSW Quad Cast 14x6 12.5 
TSW Quad Cast 15x6.5 15.0 
TSW Revo Cast 16x7 20.4 
TSW Revo Cast 17x7 24.8 
TSW SGV Cast 16x7 22.0 
TSW SGV Cast 18x8 30.5 
TSW Spirit Cast 18x8 27.5 
TSW Trophy Cast 15x7 19.0 
TSW VX1 Cast 16x7 22.5 
TSW VX1 Cast 17x7 24.0 
TSW VX1 Cast 18x8 27.0 
TSW Zenon Cast 17x7 24.0 
Ultra Wheels Cast 17x7.5 24.8 
Ultra Wheels Cast 20x8.5 44.5 
Ultra Wheels Koge Cast 17x7 25.0 
Veilside Andrew Racing eF Cast 18x7 27.5 
Veilside Andrew Racing Pasha D Cast 17x7 22.0 
Vision 814 Cast 16x7 22.0 
Vision 818 Cast 14x6 15.0 
Vision 818 Cast 16x7 21.3 
Vision 96 Cast 16x7.5 22.8 
Volk CE28N Forged 14x5.5 6.5 
Volk CE28N Forged 15x7 9.1 
Volk CE28N Forged 17x7.5 12.4 
Volk CE28N Forged 17x9 12.9 
Volk Daytona Speed Cast 17x8 24.0 
Volk Gram Lights Cast 17x7.5 17.0 
Volk GTA Forged/Spun 17x9 21.0 
Volk GTN Forged/Spun 18x7.5 18.5 
Volk GTN Forged/Spun 18x8.5 19.0 
Volk GTP Forged/Spun 17x9 19.5 
Volk SE37K Forged 17x7.5 14.3 
Volk SE37K Forged 18x9.5 16.8 
Volk Sebring ITC Cast 18x7.5 21.5 
Volk SS Cast 18x7.5 25.0


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: thank you parisifal at super wheel weight guide (applecore)*

Volk TE37 Forged 13x8 8.3 
Volk TE37 Forged 14x5.5 8.5 
Volk TE37 Forged 15x6 8.2 
Volk TE37 Forged 15x6.5 8.8 
Volk TE37 Forged 15x7 9.2 
Volk TE37 Forged 16x7 11.2 
Volk TE37 Forged 16x7.5 11.3 
Volk TE37 Forged 16x8 13.3 
Volk TE37 Forged 17x7.5 15.0 
Volk TE37 Forged 18x7.5 17.0 
Volk TE37 Mag Forged Mg 18x8.5 12.9 
Volk Versus Tourismo Spada Cast 18x7.5 25.5 
Voxx Argus Cast 17x7 22.5 
Voxx JB Cast 18x8 24.3 
Wed's RS-5 (Original design) Cast/Spun 15x6.5 13.5 
Wed's RS-5 Super Street Cast 14x5 8.9 
Wed's RS-5 Super Street Cast 15x5 9.2 
Wed's RS-5 Super Street Cast 16x7 13.5 
Wed's RS-5 Super Street Cast 17x7.5 15.6 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 15x6.5 10.2 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 15x7 10.7 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 15x7.5 11.0 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 16x7 12.7 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 16x7.5 13.2 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 16x8 13.9 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 17x7 13.8 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 17x7.5 14.2 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 17x8 14.9 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 17x8.5 15.3 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 17x9 15.8 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 17x9.5 16.3 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 18x10 18.9 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 18x7.5 16.8 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 18x8 17.7 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 18x8.5 17.9 
Wed's TC-005 SSF 18x9 18.6 
Weld (racing only) Cast 13x8 9.5 
Weld (racing only) Cast 13x9 10.0 
Weld EVO Forged 16x8 16.2 
Weld EVO R-71 Forged 18x8 23.0 
Weld EVO R-76 Forged 17x8 20.0 
Weld EVO SL-5 Forged 17x7 20.0 
Weld Type 76 Forged 15x7 15.0 
Western Turbine Cast 13x6 10.0 
Work CR-02 Cast 17x7 17.4 
Work CR-03 Cast 18x8 20.9 
Work Emotion Forged 17x7.5 15.3 
Work Emotion Forged 17x8.5 16.2 
Work Emotion Forged 18x7.5 16.7 
Work Emotion Forged 18x8.5 17.4 
Work Ewing RS Beta 3-Piece Cast 15x6.5 15.0 
Work Meister S2R Forged/Spun 17x7 19.2 
Work Meister S2R Forged/Spun 17x7.5 19.0 
Work Meister S2R Forged/Spun 17x9 20.5 
Work Meister S2R Forged/Spun 18x9 22.3 
Work Rezax II Mag Forged Mg 18x8.5 19.0 
Work Rezax III Mag Forged Mg 18x8 17.4 
Xenex Muse Cast 19x8 26.3 
Zen Racing Matrix Cast 18x7.5 24.0 
Zen Racing Race Cast 18x7.5 25.3 
Zenetti Cast 18x8.5 24.0 
Zenetti Cast 20x8.5 39.8 
Z-Speed Cast 15x6.5 12.3


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

these are all in alfa order 
1st set of numbers is the demensions
2nd set of numbers is the weight


----------



## vwconvert (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (applecore)*

Thanks. To add to that list, VW OEM 17" Monte Carlos that come on Wolfsburg and Komfort Passats weight 24lb. 
Does anybody know how much OEM 16" 5x112 steel wheels (06 & 07 Passats) weigh?


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks added


----------



## ives (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone know what the lightest wheel out of the lot is?
If that's too broad a question, then, what's the lightest 15" rim?


UPDATE:
**woah, yikes ...this thread was old.... oopes?


----------

